# Sony Xperia M/M Dual discussion



## Empirial (Jun 4, 2013)

Sony has announced the Xperia M and M dual the company’s new mid-range Android smartphones. These phones have a 4.0-inch (800 x 480 pixels) capacitive touch screen display, powered by a 1GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8227 processor with Adreno 305 GPU and runs on Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean). It has a 5-megapixel rear camera with LED Flash and 720p HD video recording and a 0.3-megapixel (VGA) front facing camera. These phones are based on OmniBalance design similar to the Xperia Z have LED illuminations for notification and NFC connectivity for one-touch functions. The Xperia M dual comes with dual SIM support with dual Standby. 

Sony Xperia M and M dual specifications :

¤4.0-inch (800 x 480 pixels) capacitive touch screen display
¤1 GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8227 processor with Adreno 305 GPU
¤Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean)
¤Dual SIM (GSM+ GSM) in Xperia M dual
¤9.3 mm thick and weighs 115 grams
¤5MP auto focus camera with LED Flash 720p HD video recording
¤0.3MP front-facing camera
¤3.5mm audio jack, FM Radio with RDS
¤3G HSDPA+ 21Mbps, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, DLNA, Bluetooth 4.0 with A2DP, GPS / aGPS, NFC 
¤1GB RAM, 4GB internal memory (2.4GB user memory), 32GB expandable memory
¤1750 mAh battery 

The Xperia M and Xperia M dual would be available in Black, White and Purple and the Single SIM variant would come in Yellow color in addition to these colors. These phones would go on sale globally in Q3 2013. 

Source : Sony Xperia M and M dual with 4-inch display, 1 GHz dual-core processor, Android 4.2 announced


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Another same specs crap from sony.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Gaurav265 said:


> Another same specs crap from sony.



You nuts? Its not crap.Its better tha YOUR SAMSUNG


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



theserpent said:


> You nuts? Its not crap.Its better tha YOUR SAMSUNG



If there was an "like" button, I would liked it


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

What is exciting about this phone,there are many phones like this in market by different companies.still if you dont understand what i am trying to say.then sorry...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Gaurav265 said:


> What is exciting about this phone,there are many phones like this in market by different companies.still if you dont understand what i am trying to say.then sorry...



Tell me what do you want in 15k? A crap phone like galaxy win?


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Thats it what i m trying to say there are many phones like this in 15k.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Gaurav265 said:


> Thats it what i m trying to say there are many phones like this in 15k.



From reputed brands? No  this one has a adreno 305 GPU and I Think a dual core krait.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Sony SONY .. PLEASE DONT FCK UP THE PRICING 
Make it a successor to Xperia U and its a win win for everyone



Gaurav265 said:


> What is exciting about this phone,there are many phones like this in market by different companies.still if you dont understand what i am trying to say.then sorry...



Im all ears to find an adreno 305 at low price, if you have any suggestions

BTW guys, if Xperia L is priced at 16.5k (lowest price), can we expect the single sim version to be at 13k and dual sim at 14.5 k ??
Id say its a killer deal at this price


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I think price is greater than 18k.


----------



## Shah (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Gaurav265 said:


> I think price is greater than 18k.


It's Xperia L's younger sibiling and won't cost more than 15k.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Xperia M pricing will be more likely be in the 15k range. it'll should be replacing a bunch of 1st gen Sony mobiles like Xperia U, Sola, J, etc.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 4, 2013)

Best Android under 15k bar none


----------



## quagmire (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Nerevarine said:


> BTW guys, if Xperia L is priced at 16.5k (lowest price), can we expect the single sim version to be at 13k and dual sim at 14.5 k ??
> *Id say its a killer deal at this price*



+1 .. If released at 13k it will be unbeatable..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

if its under 15k i'll make my dad get a Xperia M dual for himself.


----------



## funskar (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Gaurav265 said:


> Thats it what i m trying to say there are many phones like this in 15k.



**** you samshit ..

Even sony launches same spec fone to samshit it's design n fell will be much better than samshit craps.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



theserpent said:


> You nuts? Its not crap.Its better tha YOUR SAMSUNG



haha nice one. although after owning Nexus 4 I see every phone as a crap.


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



quagmire said:


> +1 .. If released at 13k it will be unbeatable..



This. It has a dual-core krait processor and a 1 GB RAM which no Android smartphone has under 20k except Xperia L.



RohanM said:


> haha nice one. although after owning Nexus 4 I see every phone as a crap.



 You won't be able to say the same about N5, though.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Xperia M Dual will be around 15.5k, Single around 14.5k


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



randomuser111 said:


> Xperia M Dual will be around 15.5k, Single around 14.5k



It's unbeatable even at around 15k. But, most dumb fellows will prefer the MMX Canvas HD A116.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Sony ne LG, Samsung, HTC ke Midrange Dual Sim Phones ki Chhadi Uttar Di


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Empirial said:


> Sony ne LG, Samsung, HTC ke Midrange Dual Sim Phones ki Chhadi Uttar Di



ROFL 

You should really start a tech blog, a tech blog with truckloads of humor


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Seems like a decent mid range device but when lumia 520 gives most of the features for less than 10k , 15k for this phone sounds too much.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^Lumia 520 is windows phone..  this is android..
There's a HUUUUUGE difference.. I wont go into detail but as of now, if you like gaming and fiddling with apps, Android >>>>>> Windows phone
Not saying WP or L520 is a bad phone in any way tho..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Well now that XL has dropped to 16k, these might be priced at around 13/14k for single/dual SIM respectively.


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



randomuser111 said:


> Well now that XL has dropped to *17k*, these might be priced at around 13/14k for single/dual SIM respectively.



Corrected.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^

When Flipkart is selling at 16990, means you can get it at 16k from local stores. That's what I meant


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> When Flipkart is selling at 16990, means you can get it at 16k from local stores. That's what I meant



It's still at 18k in local stores, at least in my locality.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Yeah they may take some time to drop prices


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^ Hoping for that one. If it drops, Will get XL instead of L720.


----------



## funskar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

HTc launched desire u n xds another mid range droids ..
****ing better than samshit HTC Desire U and Desire XDS now available online for Rs 13,499 and Rs 16,089


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



funskar said:


> HTc launched desire u n xds another mid range droids ..
> ****ing better than samshit HTC Desire U and Desire XDS now available online for Rs 13,499 and Rs 16,089



Oh dear. It's as bad as samshit.

Desire U - Adreno 200 !!!

Quadrant score 1826. LOL

Desire XDS - Adreno 203


----------



## funskar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



randomuser111 said:


> Oh dear. It's as bad as samshit.
> 
> Desire U - Adreno 200 !!!
> 
> ...



Didn't noticed that...

But if samshit fans can buy galaxy win n quantro instead of xl n L9 . why not htc u n xds


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

HTC has been crapping this price segment lately.. I dont think HTC has ever had a lead in this price segment EVER.. 
HTC Wildfire S - Desire X - Desire U ..
All crappy weak phones at the time they launched and their build quality doesnot justify the expensive price tag
Huawei Y300 has everything Desire U has, but at almost half the price


----------



## Chetan A (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



RohanM said:


> haha nice one. although after owning Nexus 4 I see every phone as a crap.



Xperia m is a budget phone.. you wont get a phone with these specs in 15K range...although Nexus 4 is one of the top phones  in trends but it doesnt mean that all other are craps..


----------



## Droid_Z (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Chetan A said:


> Xperia m is a budget phone.. you wont get a phone with these specs in 15K range...although Nexus 4 is one of the top phones  in trends but it doesnt mean that all other are craps..



Well after owning a GOD device one will surely feel like that, nothing wrong IMO.


----------



## Chetan A (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Droid_Z said:


> Well after owning a GOD device one will surely feel like that, nothing wrong IMO.


Y but that doesnt mean that all other phones suddenly becomes crap...


----------



## TechStake (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I heard from one of my friends that Sony's Experia series is trending quite well even in the Indian smartphone market....Finally Sony's hard-work is paying off I guess....


----------



## roh15 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

When xperia m dual will launch in India?


----------



## Empirial (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Sony Xperia M now available in India for Rs. 12990


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Shah said:


> It's unbeatable even at around 15k. But, most dumb fellows will prefer the MMX Canvas HD A116.



let me know who is that , sale ko beech bazar me nanga kardoonga



Empirial said:


> Sony Xperia M now available in India for Rs. 12990



great


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



root.king said:


> let me know who is that , sale ko beech bazar me nanga kardoonga



Are u Singham?


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



randomuser111 said:


> Are u Singham?



no ajay devgan


----------



## Empirial (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



root.king said:


> let me know who is that , sale ko beech bazar me nanga kardoonga



Tu Nanga Kar, Main Unke Peeche German Shepherd Chhoddh Dunga


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^^^  maar dalega kya


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Good price.However the phone comes with 4.1 should have had 4.2 atleast and who knows when it will get 4,3 ?
Also i would spend more and get L because more internal memory in L.4gb rom is just not acceptable in 10k+ phones.Even the L520 has 8gb rom so why can't Sony give 8gb in Xperia M ?I can understand reducing screen size and camera but should not have sacrificed internal memory.This is not a rant just my opinion.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



root.king said:


> ^^^  maar dalega kya



Naah...Woh apne Teeth se unki Body pe Tattoo banayega


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Differences between L and M
M has MSM8227 1 Ghz, L has MSM8230.. as of release specs both have EQUAL benchmarks as L is underclocked, but there might be future mod to unlock
M supports USB OTG, L doesnt support OTG
M has 5 MP cam, L has 8MP cam
M has 4 inch screen, 4.3 inch in L
M comes with 4GB space, L has 8 GB out of which allocated space is smaller..


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I think its good phone with dual sim Capability...................


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



theserpent said:


> You nuts? Its not crap.Its better tha YOUR SAMSUNG




 sixer !!!


----------



## sandynator (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Just out of curiosity .....

 How would this *Sony M* {Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Plus MSM8227 1ghz krait}stand up against *Huawei Ascend p1*{TI OMAP 4460 1.5 ghz cortex A9}[Android 4.2 promised]


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Msm8227 > ti omap 4460


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



sandynator said:


> Just out of curiosity .....
> 
> How would this *Sony M* {Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Plus MSM8227 1ghz krait}stand up against *Huawei Ascend p1*{TI OMAP 4460 1.5 ghz cortex A9}[Android 4.2 promised]



Galaxy nexus with overclocked kernel scores 7790 on antutu.. 
A MSM8227 based X M scored 9700 .. I know benchies arent everything but this should give a rough idea


----------



## sandynator (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

thanks randomuser111 and Nerevarine

So once again sony device for me. Just hope it does not have any minor prob. Most importantly in call speaker has to be loud and clear.
 Thanks once again guys.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

M Dual? India only?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^ ? what ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Is it India only model or may be SE Asia only model?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

It's a global model, not India or SE Asia exclusive


----------



## thinkjamil (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Experia M is out for preorder at flipkart @ 12990 and is selling like hot cakes in ebay.in for a little less then the price at flipkart.

Myself waiting for someone to try it out first


----------



## petergriffin (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Differences between L and M
> M has MSM8227 1 Ghz, L has MSM8230.. as of release specs both have EQUAL benchmarks as L is underclocked, but there might be future mod to unlock
> M supports USB OTG, L doesnt support OTG
> M has 5 MP cam, L has 8MP cam
> ...



i own xperia L and i am fully satisfied..its awesome
and ya they have released some mods for overclocking that really increases the benchmarks..!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Anyone who has brought this beauty please put the little review


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Why do they need to market it as a successor ? Release it seperately and it would still do well... back OT I like this one.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

i have placed an order for a relative


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I am waiting for dual sim version of M


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



thinkjamil said:


> Experia M is out for preorder at flipkart @ 12990 and is selling like hot cakes in ebay.in for a little less then the price at flipkart.
> 
> Myself waiting for someone to try it out first


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



vijju6091 said:


> Anyone who has brought this beauty please put the little review



I did, but  Im really too busy to post a review.. :/ college schedule is tough, if u need to clarify on anything.. just ask directly


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

how's the camera quality in pics & videos ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

average.. it has a slight bluish tint in low light conditions but its not bad.. atleast not as bad as canvas 2..
id say its slightly better than lumia 520 camera..


----------



## vikash (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

M dual up with a COMING SOON tag on flipkart.
Sony Xperia M Dual Price in India - Buy Sony Xperia M Dual Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

Fingers crossed for the pricing 
If its anywhere near 14k, I am gonna cancel my pre order and buy d DUAL one instead


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

So, after using this for 4 days, Ill give my first impressions.. 
*Camera quality* isnt impressive, after all its only a 5MP shooter but Id say it's quality is not what I expected it to be.. Indoor quality has a slight blue tint when tube lights are on but exterior shots are good.. Focus is quick and the Flash is really impressive..
*Snaps coming soon
**Display *is good and vibrant if you look straight up.. Viewing angles arent good nor bad..Id say average..If you have a L520 lying around, the display looks EXACTLY the same
*Storage *the Xperia M has a User available internal memory of only 2.05 GB, out of which 1.5 gb is available straight out from the box..  Doesnt matter for me as Ill be swapping anyway .. Im using 16 GB Sandisk Class 10  
*Music/Sound quality* is EXCELLENT.. If I had another camera, id have made a direct comparision with a Galaxy S2.. Xperia M literally obliterates the GS2 in terms of sound quality.. The phone comes with xLoud and ClearPhase enhancement, which you can toggle to see the difference
*Performance * - The MSM8227 coupled with Adreno 305 and 1 GB of RAM packs a mean punch with bench mark scores.. :-
Nenamark 2 score - 64.5
Quadrant - 4.4k
ANTUTU - 9700
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11907d1377169756-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-nenamark2_2013-08-20_2141.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11924d1377280747-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-23-23-27-32-1-.jpg
ALL on STOCK ROM.... !!!! Imagine what figures you will get when you flash CM10.2 on this..
*Real world Perfomance
*-I have installed a large no. of apps and I have yet to find any lag.. Operations are smooth, Phone boots within 20-23 secs.. This is where Sony really beats Samsung.. Sony UI isnt as laggy as Touchwiz, yet has a variety of customisation options not present in stock android like the excellent lock screen, 8 THEMES that change almost all the aspects in the phone etc etc
*Looks* its a sony device, the looks WILL be fantastic.. The themes and customisation are great too.. There's a dual LED notification light at the bottom which will change according to what pic is displayed on screen or according to what theme is selected.. it looks really good indoors.. 
*Apps*There's a bunch of crapware apps preinstalled, i got rid of them tho (atleast most of them) even without root.. but some of the apps like the Sony Walkman app is much better than Google music  
Overall id rate this device a 8/10
For some screenies
Also to clear it up, This phone supports USB OTG.. I have yet to test it out though..
Other 2013 devices like Xperia L does not support USB OTG


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11908d1377169872-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-22-16-36-05-1-.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11909d1377169875-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-22-16-36-16-1-.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11910d1377169879-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-22-16-36-30-1-.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11911d1377169887-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-22-16-36-49-1-.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/11912d1377169895-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-announced-screenshot_2013-08-22-16-40-24-1-.jpg


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Where did you buy at BBSR and how do you compare with Xolo Q800 ( old batches ) ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I bought this from ebay at Rs 12066, via cash on delivery...
The delivery was really fast, it took only 4 days (including saturday and sunday)..
I dont own a Q800 so cant say.. If I had to take a guess, id say the Q800 camera will be better, and the screen having a higher res will look better..Storage is another issue which has yet to be resolved :/ Still waiting for a root 
But in terms of performance, M will be ahead of Q800, even if it's facing against a quadcore..(Both in Benchmarks and Real world applications)..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Expect a GSMArena review soon

*plus.google.com/u/0/+gsmarena/posts/G39GvKFDd8Z


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Nerevarine said:


> So, after using this for 4 days, Ill give my first impressions..
> *Camera quality* isnt impressive, after all its only a 5MP shooter but Id say it's quality is not what I expected it to be.. Indoor quality has a slight blue tint when tube lights are on but exterior shots are good.. Focus is quick and the Flash is really impressive..
> *Snaps coming soon
> **Display *is good and vibrant if you look straight up.. Viewing angles arent good nor bad..Id say average..If you have a L520 lying around, the display looks EXACTLY the same
> ...



Nice little review. That is what i expected from you.
BTW Can Uninstall Bloatwares Without Rooting? I dont Want to root at least for first few weeks....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Awesome phone at awesome pricing. Is it worth buying, considering i already own Pantech Burst?


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*


----------



## sandynator (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



Nerevarine said:


> So, after using this for 4 days, Ill give my first impressions..
> *Camera quality* isnt impressive, after all its only a 5MP shooter but Id say it's quality is not what I expected it to be.. Indoor quality has a slight blue tint when tube lights are on but exterior shots are good.. Focus is quick and the Flash is really impressive..
> *Snaps coming soon
> **Display *is good and vibrant if you look straight up.. Viewing angles arent good nor bad..Id say average..If you have a L520 lying around, the display looks EXACTLY the same
> ...




How is the quality of in call speaker[earpiece]?
Can apps be transferred to memory card? Or is there any way without rooting the device?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



vijju6091 said:


> Nice little review. That is what i expected from you.
> BTW Can Uninstall Bloatwares Without Rooting? I dont Want to root at least for first few weeks....



Yeah can remove most bloatwares without Rooting



sandynator said:


> How is the quality of in call speaker[earpiece]?
> Can apps be transferred to memory card? Or is there any way without rooting the device?



Good quality...
nope cant transfer as of yet.. no root working till now, tried doomlord xperia root.. its not supported because it hasnt been ported

Also, I had one thing to ask ? 
My friend has a galaxy note 2.. He claims that NFC should work, even if he has removed the back panel.. but when we tested it out, it didnt.. ? 
Is there something wrong ? or does NFC not work without the back panel (He's using an after market back panel right now)



furious_gamer said:


> Awesome phone at awesome pricing. Is it worth buying, considering i already own Pantech Burst?



Not a big upgrade IMO.. Wait for L9-II to launch


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

AnyOne tested Battery ..........


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

I did and battery is quite impressive.. 1 full day of moderate usage involving calls, some RTCW gameplay and music and all it took was 25%..
This will easily last a single day with HEAVY usage with some battery remaining


----------



## vikash (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Cancelled my flipkart order of Xperia M
reason- the COMING SOON... tag of Xperia M dual on flipkart.

A question for you guys.
*For a dual SIM phone, do I have to compromise on battery??*


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

It will affect a bit but not much, unless you are a really heavy 3G user


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

^^ please clear more on that topic : 
    1. Does dual sim affect the battery life ?  
    2. Does dual version of XM is same as single sim in functionality .


----------



## vikash (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

From my experience, batteries dry out faster when you are travelling. Reason, when you are in regions with no connectivity your mobile keeps searching for the network. With two hungry SIMs, obviously it is gonna take more of the juice. The only doubt I had, and which Nerevarine had already cleared, was regarding normal usage, when there are no network issues.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*



vikash said:


> From my experience, batteries dry out faster when you are travelling. Reason, when you are in regions with no connectivity your mobile keeps searching for the network. With two hungry SIMs, obviously it is gonna take more of the juice. The only doubt I had, and which Nerevarine had already cleared, was regarding normal usage, when there are no network issues.


 
same here


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Placed an order via Ebay...Damn on Ebay's pricing these days...Almost every phones are overpriced than ebay/amazon.

I will post a review once i receive the mobile.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

It would be more helpful to the users if the people who got the phone post a review in the reviews section. After all, the phone deserves a dedicated thread for user opinions. We can't just cram everything in the announcement thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

This limited internal memory is really annoying.. Has anyone found root for this device yet ? I tried D00mlord script, but it doesnt work


----------



## vikash (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Sony Xperia M/M dual dedicated thread. 
Totally!!!!


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sony Xperia M and M Dual Announced*

Mods move this thread to Mobile and tablets section
Rename it Official Xperia M/M dual Thread


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2013)

Thread moved. Happy discussion guys.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Aug 26, 2013)

Yesterday, I ordered one for my relative from homeshop18 for 11495/-.

I was considering this / Lenovo P770 / Huawei Ascend P1. Now, dropping plan for Lenovo. 

Any idea when Xperia M Dual SIM will be available and what will be expected price range?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2013)

Tried one click root...  Did not work  im being a little too impatient with this


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ posts the review buddy ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2013)

Just to confirm, USB OTG works.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/11960d1377607351-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-discussion-screenshot_2013-08-27-18-11-19.jpg
An advantage over L and SP as they both have missed out on this feature


----------



## ZTR (Aug 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Just to confirm, USB OTG works..
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/11960d1377607351-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-discussion-screenshot_2013-08-27-18-11-19.jpg
> An advantage over L and SP as they both have missed out on this feature



shhh!
Dont let the L and SP fanboys hear you


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 27, 2013)

1.  M has miniUSB then how to connect a normal USB ?
2.  Does M's stock music player has equalizer ? 
3. Any heating issues like lumias. ?


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> 1.  M has miniUSB then how to connect a normal USB ?
> 2.  Does M's stock music player has equalizer ?
> 
> 1. Get OTG cable from ebay
> 2. Yes


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2013)

Managed to Root my device via Framaroot (Gandalf Exploit).. Use version 1.6.0 and it  will work flawlessly..
Now im looking for a way to swap sd card..


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 28, 2013)

my sis has xperia-j and my friend bought xperia-l few weeks back and both have lot of  lagging issues even in normal day to day operations.
people are writing good stuff about x-m, but i would stay clear of sony's budget phone as of now.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> my sis has xperia-j and my friend bought xperia-l few weeks back and both have lot of  lagging issues even in normal day to day operations.
> people are writing good stuff about x-m, but i would stay clear of sony's budget phone as of now.



Most people here in TDF are only check specs sheet & then recommend the phone. no one bother to take a hands-on & then recommend it to others.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 28, 2013)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiight. Buy HTC and Samsung crap instead with Quad Core A5. They have no lag whatsoever and so much better than Sony offerings in this range.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 28, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> my sis has xperia-j and my friend bought xperia-l few weeks back and both have lot of  lagging issues even in normal day to day operations.
> people are writing good stuff about x-m, but i would stay clear of sony's budget phone as of now.



Can't say about SXJ but SXM is silky smooth. Maybe the unit that you friend bought is faulty.



RohanM said:


> Most people here in TDF are only check specs sheet & then recommend the phone. no one bother to take a hands-on & then recommend it to others.



Do you own a Mobile Store? Zara Lg Optimus G Pro 2 weeks ke liye use karke batana toh kaisa hai?


----------



## vpower (Aug 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Just to confirm, USB OTG works..
> An advantage over L and SP as they both have missed out on this feature


Just to clarify.. USB OTG works in SP. I own a SP and frequently play videos and music from pen drives using OTG cable that I got for 50bucks


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 28, 2013)

no USB OTG for Xperia L . . T__T

have been using Xperia L for about a month now..no lag as of now ( I use it for Browsing/Medium gaming )


----------



## elafanto (Aug 28, 2013)

If someone from "Dehradun" wants X-M, can contact me. Brand new sealed pack XM is available for only 11K ..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

elafanto said:


> If someone from "Dehradun" wants X-M, can contact me. Brand new sealed pack XM is available for only 11K ..



Put that in bazarr section


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Managed to Root my device via Framaroot (Gandalf Exploit).. Use version 1.6.0 and it  will work flawlessly..
> Now im looking for a way to swap sd card..






RohanM said:


> Most people here in TDF are only check specs sheet & then recommend the phone. no one bother to take a hands-on & then recommend it to others.




 oh comon my friend has M and there is nothing like that...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Managed to Root my device via Framaroot (Gandalf Exploit).. Use version 1.6.0 and it  will work flawlessly..
> Now im looking for a way to swap sd card..



Now that you've rooted, can you try moving apps to SD ? I have serious doubts over it. Someone on YouTube mentioned that it cannot be done.

Only if you could confirm this....


----------



## moniker (Aug 29, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> my sis has xperia-j and my friend bought xperia-l few weeks back and both have lot of  lagging issues even in normal day to day operations.
> people are writing good stuff about x-m, but i would stay clear of sony's budget phone as of now.



Please don't compare xperia j with M and l. It's a single core cortex a5. It's a bare minimum nowadays, more like a feature phone than a mid range Android.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Do you own a Mobile Store? Zara Lg Optimus G Pro 2 weeks ke liye use karke batana toh kaisa hai?



lol, not me but my friend owns a mobile store...


----------



## Kiss (Aug 29, 2013)

LegendKiller said:


> my sis has xperia-j and my friend bought xperia-l few weeks back and both have lot of  lagging issues even in normal day to day operations.
> people are writing good stuff about x-m, but i would stay clear of sony's budget phone as of now.




Been using Xperia L for 3 months now... 

Lag... I would say *sometimes* there is a *bit of lag*, while moving in and out of applications... 

The problem which I have noticed in my XL along with my frnds XL too is that the wallpaper goes off and you can see a black screen, and within a few seconds the wallpaper comes back again.. This too happens occasionally and not always. 

P.S: I haven't updated my Xperia L at all and hence can't comment if the issues are resolved when i install the updates.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 29, 2013)

Nerevarine can M play full HD videos?
Cause L cant even though the SoC supports it.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 29, 2013)

How about the heating issues in M?
Can we change the back covers like purple yellow ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Now that you've rooted, can you try moving apps to SD ? I have serious doubts over it. Someone on YouTube mentioned that it cannot be done.
> 
> Only if you could confirm this....


Im on it.. I believe it can be done.. just give me 1-2 more days ill see and tell



ZTR said:


> Nerevarine can M play full HD videos?
> Cause L cant even though the SoC supports it.



Not tested, will test and tell
EDIT: FHD does not work



a2mn2002 said:


> How about the heating issues in M?
> Can we change the back covers like purple yellow ?



Yup top part heats, but its noticeable for prolonged usage


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ is that heating is a matter of worry ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2013)

I dont think its bad really, Ive seen micromaxes and karbonns heating like a damn clothes iron, and this is nowhere near them.. I was browsing for an hour and i experienced a mild warmth
but then I played RTCW for 1.5 hrs and it had become relatively warm..
Like i said, it only happens after a prolonged heavy usage like graphic heavy games 
(And battery remaining was 55%)



a2mn2002 said:


> How about the heating issues in M?
> Can we change the back covers like purple yellow ?



No I dont think so, as the cover itself has the NFC chip embedded but you can use after market cover (silicone ones)

Can anyone point me what system permissions, I should give to vold.fstab in order for it to work.. Im reluctant to try it myself as messing it up will result in a soft brick


----------



## LegendKiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Good specs hardly translate into good performance as far as my experience with even older SE phones are concerned and even now. My sis has only whatsapp, wechat and 2-3 games like temple run on her phone and x-j stutters even in normal operations like opening sms or oening the app window and all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> no USB OTG for Xperia L . . T__T
> 
> have been using Xperia L for about a month now..no lag as of now ( I use it for Browsing/Medium gaming )



please upload your vold.fstab file ..



LegendKiller said:


> Good specs hardly translate into good performance as far as my experience with even older SE phones are concerned and even now. My sis has only whatsapp, wechat and 2-3 games like temple run on her phone and x-j stutters even in normal operations like opening sms or oening the app window and all.



dude, X-J is running on snapdragon S1- the same processor powering Xperia X10 (A 2009 android phone)..
Its only obvious that it will lag.. especially on an OS like JB.. Im sure you will be satisfied with 2013 based Xperia Devices, like M and L..
Im running Asphalt 8 at max graphics and there's absolutely NO hint of LAG...
RTCW is running awesome but has mild lag at action heavy scenes.. Mind you its  a PC game ported to android, by a fan based community..
Riptide 2 runs smooth ( with max graphics)
The only real problem is the lack of internal memory and average camera  .. Im still searching for a way to swap sd cards..



Mr.Kickass said:


> Now that you've rooted, can you try moving apps to SD ? I have serious doubts over it. Someone on YouTube mentioned that it cannot be done.
> 
> Only if you could confirm this....



please give link

I found a temporary fix for low storage .. Use folder mount to link internal to SD card folders.. Although this is useless for games having size higher than 1.6 gb as they cant be installed at all ..
Still  awaiting the sd card swap method :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 30, 2013)

GSMArena review

Sony Xperia M review: Morning show - GSMArena.com

Battery Life results

Sony Xperia M battery life test now over, here's how it did - GSMArena Blog


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Aug 30, 2013)

Ordered one from Amazon.in
@Nerevarine I’ll need your help to root this device once I receive it


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2013)

Sure thing, .. how much did it cost you ?



> In the end, the Sony Xperia M has an advantage over quad-core Cortex-A5 phones in CPU performance and only a minor lead in web performance. It's the Adreno 305 that makes this chipset really worthwhile - it allows you to play 3D games that would otherwise be too graphic intensive for Adreno 203 phones.



Quote from GSMArena Review..
This should answer why should prefer dual core kraits instead of cortex a5 quad cores

also I agree on GSM Arena review about camera quality.. It is truly dissapointing ..


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Aug 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Sure thing, .. how much did it cost you ?
> 
> 11295/-


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 30, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> Nerevarine said:
> 
> 
> > Sure thing, .. how much did it cost you ?
> ...


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Aug 30, 2013)

Used HDFC CC to get 10% CashBack on Amazon.in


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2013)

Excellent deal, congrats


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 30, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> Used HDFC CC to get 10% CashBack on Amazon.in



Offer is exclusive for hdfc cc holders? I have hdfc dc only  and one yes bank dc


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, it was exclusive for HDFC CC holders. Offer was valid from August 27th, 2013 to August 29th, 2013
Any idea where to get case for Xperia M? One shown on ebay.in is priced too high and I don't need flip cover.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 30, 2013)

Any M user please post a detailed review............. 

Am badly in a fix "Xolo Q800 or XM'


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 30, 2013)

> please upload your vold.fstab file ..



ok..where do i find it ?? :O


----------



## vikash (Aug 30, 2013)

Detailed review by GSMArena Sony Xperia M review: Morning show - GSMArena.com
By an Xperia M user-> Nevarine has got 1-> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/174506-sony-xperia-m-m-dual-discussion-3.html#post1994551

Xolo q800 vs Sony Xperia M-> XM
I am going for XM all the way(waiting for the dual SIM version though) 
DECIDING FACTOR-> Snapdragon S4 Plus Krait with Adreno 305 graphics. LAG free experience(compared to XOLO q800). Build quality 
and most importantly "SONY".  
However you have to compromise on camera. Another phone  you can look upto is Ascend P1. Its pretty old but packs one of the best display, form factor and camera at this price.

Well its my opinion. But still Xolo q800 is a good buy and Xolo has the potential to rock the Indian market unlike Micromax whose fixation with 5" screen pisses me off.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> ok..where do i find it ?? :O



its in system/etc folder..
use ES File manager, even if you havent rooted, you can still copy it to your SD card



a2mn2002 said:


> Any M user please post a detailed review.............
> 
> Am badly in a fix "Xolo Q800 or XM'



See the GSM arena review, its as detailed as it can get


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> RTCW is running awesome but has mild lag at action heavy scenes.. Mind you its  a PC game ported to android, by a fan based community..



Erm... enlighten me on RTCW 



Nerevarine said:


> please upload your vold.fstab file ..



I definitely would have done that once I had the phone with me but before buying it I needed to confirm if an SD card swap was possible...so there you have it, the classic chicken-egg problem 



Nerevarine said:


> please give link



This isn't of much use. It was just a comment on some app that didn't work. You might have to dig for it so don't waste much time. No discussion on the topic still if you want you can go through the comments section to read the particular comment here.

Besides, I doubt this uploader has any expertise on hacking n modding besides the business side of things so don't take it seriously


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> its in system/etc folder..
> use ES File manager, even if you havent rooted, you can still copy it to your SD card



Did this work ? Me 



Nerevarine said:


> Quote from GSMArena Review..
> This should answer why should prefer dual core kraits instead of cortex a5 quad cores
> 
> also I agree on GSM Arena review about camera quality.. It is truly dissapointing ..



Then I don't think there is any other alternative at this price point.



> *GSMarena*
> 
> See what we mean? In this price range and level of equipment, you get low-power chipsets, no 720p video capture (not that the Xperia M is a star in this category, but still), mostly no NFC (besides the Lumia 620 and the LTE version of the Ace 3) and better specs like LTE, 8MP cameras or bigger batteries are rare.
> 
> While we wish Sony had put a little more effort into tweaking the camera software or spent a little extra on a brighter screen, the Xperia M has all the potential to become a smart buy for the budget-conscious. Just wait a little while as right now it's priced the same as the Xperia L, which doesn't make much sense. What it means though is that a price drop is as good as inevitable



So I clearly don't see why I should buy the Galaxy Core. XM it is, then. But I'd still miss a good cam n screen. Just when Sony was about to get it right then ....


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 31, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Any M user please post a detailed review.............
> 
> Am badly in a fix "Xolo Q800 or XM'



Dude don't even touch Q800.These Xolo,Micromax,etc have poor service that you will regret your purchase if something goes wrong.Go for Xperia M eyes closed.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

Somebody upload their _vold.fstab_ file and post the link here. Use Google Drive, Mediafire or Devhost or any other host you could think of.

Btw, I couldn't even comment on the thread without looking like a dufus as the thread for Xperia M doesn't even exist


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> its in system/etc folder..
> use ES File manager, even if you havent rooted, you can still copy it to your SD card
> 
> 
> ...



My friend i believe in  User review @ TDF


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 31, 2013)

One of my relatives are looking for a entry level android. Main purpose of the phone is, web browsing, checking emails, facebooking, music listening and phone calls of course.

So,I would like to ask you guys couple of things. How does this phone stack up with the rest of phones? Is the phone snappy while surfing(say chrome)? Or is there any lag? How is the battery life and speaker phone performance.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 31, 2013)

This is the best Phone you can consider at this budget IMO. 
It is lag free and having decent battery life as s4 is battery friendly processor.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 31, 2013)

Battery life is certainly good as proven by the GSMArena test.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> One of my relatives are looking for a entry level android. Main purpose of the phone is, web browsing, checking emails, facebooking, music listening and phone calls of course.
> 
> So,I would like to ask you guys couple of things. How does this phone stack up with the rest of phones? Is the phone snappy while surfing(say chrome)? Or is there any lag? How is the battery life and speaker phone performance.



But you might want to check out its screen n cam as they are not the best in class. Further, it has a measly 1.5 GB of internal memory so you'll need to root.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 31, 2013)

^^For apps that memory is ok but for games no use.....


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> See the GSM arena review, its as detailed as it can get



Talking about reviews, you can post one here if you want as currently there is none in this thread

Reviews


----------



## srkmish (Aug 31, 2013)

While the specs are very good for its price, but do people really enjoy gaming on a 4 in screen?. Its too small for gaming IMO. 4.7 is minimum. Tablets are way better.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

UPDATE: Rooting via Framaroot will only give you partial root access.. If you mount your system partition as RW, the phone will reboot.. IMO, if you dont need root, then wait for DoomLord to add Xperia M to his script..
I tried changing the *vold.fstab* file and ended up losing access to my ext sd card.. But I managed to return to stock rom again y flashing it via flashtool..
If you mess up your phone, dont panic.. im gonna post a tutorial soon how to restore back to stock rom

*TUTORIAL - HOW TO RESTORE STOCK ROM (Link to original XDA post)
*
Step 1 -> Download FTF file for Xperia M - C1904 India from XDA from here .. Use the Mega Download manager as itll make the download process a little easier.. Ill upload the rom to my dropbox shortly for convenience
My Dropbox Link - here
Step 2 -> Download latest Flashtool from here.. Register an account first then download it..
As of today, the latest flashtool version is 6-2013..
Step 3 -> Install and run flashtool
Step 4 -> turn on USB debugging and unknown sources Connect your phone..Flash tool will automatically detect your device
If you get this error, its fine as Xperia M hasnt been added to the  flashtool index.. you can still use this to flash and itll wont pose any problem..

*i39.tinypic.com/2dqpu03.png
Step 5 -> Disconnect your phone, Turn it off.. Now press and hold Volume Down and then plug in your cable.. you will see windows install SEMC Flash drivers automatically..
Step 6 -> Click the lightning button on Flashtool, select flashmode, then browse where you kept your STOCK ROM downloaded from Mega..
*i39.tinypic.com/qwy537.png
*i39.tinypic.com/2hmfvhx.png
*i42.tinypic.com/4ilpc8.png
*i43.tinypic.com/33c4047.png
Step 7 -> Click Flash and keep your fingers crossed.. ABSOLUTELY DO NOT REMOVE YOUR CABLE AT THIS POINT !!!!!
Step 8 -> When it's finished, itll ask you to unplug your cable and start the phone.. Do so now and wait a couple of moments for the phone to start.. The first boot after a successful flash usually takes a lot longer...

Step 9 -> there you go, you just successfully flashed stock ROM


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Step 9 -> there you go, you just successfully flashed stock ROM



Assuming you had a ROM other than the stock ROM ? Is this the stock ROM created by modifying the factory shipped stock ROM for modding purposes ?

Now swapping SD should become possible after this, I believe


----------



## ZTR (Sep 1, 2013)

The phone reboots when mounting system as ro cause the bootloader is locked


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly !!!!, thats what i feared.. D:

Exactly !!!!, thats what i feared.. D:


----------



## vikash (Sep 3, 2013)

Sony Xperia M listed at MRP Rs 17299 (source: flipkart)
which was earlier Rs 13999. 
Even sellers on ebay are increasing their prices. What on earth is happening?


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah… my order is still not dispatched and as per seller stock is on-hold by Sony. I ordered last week from Amazon.in - 10% cash back offer via HDFC CC.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 3, 2013)

vikash said:


> Sony Xperia M listed at MRP Rs 17299 (source: flipkart)
> which was earlier Rs 13999.
> Even sellers on ebay are increasing their prices. What on earth is happening?



May be reason is falling rupee


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2013)

Xperia M reboot remount fixed and SD card swap working !!!
Testing it right now

Original XDA post 
*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1097410_438414112938105_1919951391_n.jpg?oh=35c27d8bd5ea7f72b87b825cd780a4f1&oe=5227CA42&__gda__=1378371478_7097982b7865d7cf058c7c7de5b451ae


----------



## vikash (Sep 3, 2013)

RohanM said:


> May be reason is falling rupee



May be I should have bought the one with Single SIM from ebay, black was quoted at Rs 12019-Rs750(discount coupon) 
Yup vikash, now buy the dual SIM at god knows what price. You greedy looser!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2013)

Im sure prices will come back to normal once M dual launches.. Dont worry, even I should have waited for M-Dual


----------



## vikash (Sep 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Xperia M reboot remount fixed and SD card swap working !!!
> Testing it right now
> 
> Original XDA post
> *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1097410_438414112938105_1919951391_n.jpg?oh=35c27d8bd5ea7f72b87b825cd780a4f1&oe=5227CA42&__gda__=1378371478_7097982b7865d7cf058c7c7de5b451ae



Wow.. so the last barrier finally destroyed. 
What about OTG, is it working??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, works perfectly.. even detects my keyboard


----------



## vikash (Sep 6, 2013)

Does anybody has any idea when M dual is going to launch.
I am tired of waiting


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

vikash said:


> Does anybody has any idea when M dual is going to launch.
> I am tired of waiting



Only GOD knows....


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Sep 6, 2013)

Even M is not in stock. No idea about M dual. My seller told that M will be in stock next week as communicated by Sony.


----------



## vikash (Sep 6, 2013)

It's not even listed on the Indian website-> Phones | Android Smartphones - Sony Smartphones (India)
Unlike the global one which shows it as a newcomer -> Phones | Android Smartphones - Sony Smartphones (Global UK English)

This long wait better be worth it


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 6, 2013)

according to saholic.com xperia m dual will be available on 30 September


----------



## vikash (Sep 6, 2013)

Quite a long wait !!!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 7, 2013)

Flipkart displays an inflated price by almost 2K 

Wut ?

Yep, the Rupee makes it all possible. (Source)


----------



## vikash (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> [Yep, the Rupee makes it all possible. (Source)



Scary !!!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 9, 2013)

So should i go for XM considering 13k budget and casual gamer !!! Can i get 8 A.M to 8 P.M juice with 2G ON calls messaging and casual gaming [1 hr] ??


----------



## ZTR (Sep 9, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> So should i go for XM considering 13k budget and casual gamer !!! Can i get 8 A.M to 8 P.M juice with 2G ON calls messaging and casual gaming [1 hr] ??



I believe so as the battery life if M is great.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 9, 2013)

Does M's touch is better than hTC xplorer and Sony X10 ?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> So should i go for XM considering 13k budget and casual gamer !!! Can i get 8 A.M to 8 P.M juice with 2G ON calls messaging and casual gaming [1 hr] ??



If you are that concerned with battery then hunt for some kernel over at XDA. There may not be something now, but surely they will come up with something useful later. So, don't worry about running out of juice. Get some Juice Defender  on your phone through legitimate sources 



a2mn2002 said:


> Does M's touch is better than hTC xplorer and Sony X10 ?



Yes my friend, you're absolutely correct

*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/598/The-Most-Interesting-Man-in-the-World.jpg



Spoiler



Seriously, what were you thinking ? HTC explorer and Sony X10 are are not even worthy of a comparison...


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> So should i go for XM considering 13k budget and casual gamer !!! Can i get 8 A.M to 8 P.M juice with 2G ON calls messaging and casual gaming [1 hr] ??



Easily, the battery life is much better than my previous phones (Optimus one & Neo V)



a2mn2002 said:


> Does M's touch is better than hTC xplorer and Sony X10 ?



I dont understand what you mean ? Is there some problem with the two devices ? I have never been able to differentiate between capacitative touch devices (except some micromax devices)..
The touch & display is similar to lumia 520 if you need clarification


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

We're going to get some Love from Sony

Sony's smartphone strategy for India


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it possible to change back panel of Xperia M?

Also, any suggestions for good cases - I see Amzer one available on ebay for 449/-.


----------



## vikash (Sep 10, 2013)

^ Xperia M is NFC enabled
You should keep the stock one.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 11, 2013)

some body post the detailed review of M  ... 
Notebookcheck said its screen is not good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 11, 2013)

^Straight up viewing is fine, and brightness is fine but extreme viewing angles is just bad :/


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 13, 2013)

I was in the market yesterday for mobile shopping for my sis and me and guess what i found out..
*Xperia M is OUT OF STOCK in each and every shop from last 2 weeks..*
RD (Reliance Digital) folks said its total VFM phone and first lot sold out beyond expectation..and that sales department guy said Samsung is **** under 30K..
I was like


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I was in the market yesterday for mobile shopping for my sis and me and guess what i found out..
> *Xperia M is OUT OF STOCK in each and every shop from last 2 weeks..*
> RD (Reliance Digital) folks said its total VFM phone and first lot sold out beyond expectation..and that sales department guy said Samsung is **** under 30K..
> I was like


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 15, 2013)

But will XM get 4.4 kitkat considering their poor update record for example xperia sola ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> But will XM get 4.4 kitkat considering their poor update record for example xperia sola ?



I would  say no. What other sub 20k Android will get 4.4 ? Probably none.

Look at LG Optimus G. Stuck at 4.1.2 from almost 8 months. And that was 2012 LG flagship. 2013 LG flagship G Pro is also stuck on 4.1.2 with no news regarding even 4.2.2


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 18, 2013)

Placed my order for Xperia M from infibeam. Rs13,100 somthing . Buying it over other alternatives (Huawei Ascend P1) purely for the A.S.S factor. 
(Wierd Fact: HTC doesnt have any service center beyond Kolkata in east India, while companies like Huawei,Micromax,Xolo,Gionee etc have many in north east)


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Sep 18, 2013)

Do keep follow-up with Infibeam. They are slow at shipping.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2013)

should have ordered from ebay


----------



## theserpent (Sep 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> But will XM get 4.4 kitkat considering their poor update record for example xperia sola ?



Sony has a good track of updating

@random I think X.L/X.M will receive 4.4


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2013)

Can someone upload the stock wallpapers and music that came bundled with the device ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> should have ordered from ebay


The sellers giving it away for Rs12,000 have removed themselves from listing ever since the price hike happened 
And the only ones available now are priced at Rs14000+  (updated price)
I wanted to go for Flipkart but Infibeam was cheaper by Rs700
.. hmm anyways i can wait. Local shops sell it for Rs14,500.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

then you made the right decision .. As long as there's CoD, you will be absolutely fine..


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 19, 2013)

How can we install games on sd card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

Swap SD card to internal memory and install on internal memory.. IDK how many times i have to repeat this lol..
I have installed Dark Knight rises whose total size is more than 2 GB, it would have been impossible on normal internal memory


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Swap SD card to internal memory and install on internal memory.. IDK how many times i have to repeat this lol..
> I have installed Dark Knight rises whose total size is more than 2 GB, it would have been impossible on normal internal memory



please repeat it once more ... how to do it


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

Use Motochopper or Framaroot to ROOT your device first.. This will give you partial root access..
Then download BusyBox and install it.. This will give you COMPLETE root access ..
Then Download reboot remount fix for xperia devices.. After using this, the RW mount reboot issue will be resolved..
Install Script manager
Then download a custom made script from XDA to remount SD card as internal memory everytime your device boots..  (If you want to revert changes, just uninstall scriptmanager)
[Resolved] (guide xperia m) rooting , reboot fix, and swapping internal memory - xda-developers
Follow this guide..itll clear things up.. Do exactly as the guide states otherwise you might softbrick your device..


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Use Motochopper or Framaroot to ROOT your device first.. This will give you partial root access..
> Then download BusyBox and install it.. This will give you COMPLETE root access ..
> Then Download reboot remount fix for xperia devices.. After using this, the RW mount reboot issue will be resolved..
> Install Script manager
> ...



Thanks brother


----------



## theserpent (Sep 19, 2013)

Mom bought the X.M


----------



## ZTR (Sep 19, 2013)

If am not wrong M doesnt have a locked BootLoader??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

It does, but you can still gain full root access even with locked bootloader..
Same with Xperia L


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 19, 2013)

one of my friend, who owned XM 3 weeks ago, today complaint that, its getting warm ,while talking more than 20 mins and battery doesnt last even a full day while 2G is always on.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all , Can any Xperia L user post Screen shot of PDF reader viewing below pdf 


edit - Single Page text  PDF document is 500kb which is above forum supported upload limit 

Kindly view Screen short of any Ebook text   in landscape & Normal

or  if outside link is ok 

Mastering_Windows_7_Deployment1.pdf

Also is there any new Phone with Bigger screen (non-indian)& JB+ support ?

i am heavy ebook/pdf book reader while on travel,planning to replace HTC explorer


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> one of my friend, who owned XM 3 weeks ago, today complaint that, its getting warm ,while talking more than 20 mins and battery doesnt last even a full day while 2G is always on.



Phone does get warm if u play graphics heavy games.. and regarding the battery issue, i have to say BS on that one.. My phone is connected to wifi most of the time which is supposed to be more of a battery hog than 2G and it easily lasts a day..


----------



## ZTR (Sep 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Phone does get warm if u play graphics heavy games.. and regarding the battery issue, i have to say BS on that one.. My phone is connected to wifi most of the time which is supposed to be more of a battery hog than 2G and it easily lasts a day..




Umm data consumes more than WiFi


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Use Motochopper or Framaroot to ROOT your device first.. This will give you partial root access..
> Then download BusyBox and install it.. This will give you COMPLETE root access ..
> Then Download reboot remount fix for xperia devices.. After using this, the RW mount reboot issue will be resolved..
> Install Script manager
> ...


Dude, thats a very lengthy process.. How about one click root solutions like these- How to Root Sony Xperia M C1904 / 1905 using One-Click Root solution
Is there a video tutorial?? Dont wanna destroy a brand new phone


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Mom bought the X.M



Congrats.But isnt android useless for elder people as its too complicated for them assuming your mom isnt to well versed with technology ?Wouldnt WP been better ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Dude, thats a very lengthy process.. How about one click root solutions like these- How to Root Sony Xperia M C1904 / 1905 using One-Click Root solution
> Is there a video tutorial?? Dont wanna destroy a brand new phone



I tried One Click Root, it didnot work.. Rooting will fail.. I think it requires unlocked bootloader..
The process isnt that difficult.. just follow the instructions and you are fine
Even if you manage to SOFT BRICK your phone, I have a backup image of the device ready and uploaded to my dropbox.. just flash it via flashtool and your phone will be as good as new

Latest update released for Xperia M.. Will download ASAP
*i39.tinypic.com/2udvzb4.png


----------



## ZTR (Sep 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Latest update released for Xperia M.. Will download ASAP
> *i39.tinypic.com/2udvzb4.png



Do tell if something is new


----------



## vikash (Sep 21, 2013)

I got a 7.5% off coupon from reliance recharge.
However I am unable to pair it up with XM *www.ebay.in/itm/Sony-Xperia-M-Sing...031?hash=item2eca7e33bf&_uhb=1#ht_3489wt_1271

Do you guys have any idea why?
Any other alternatives to get some discounts out of ebay??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2013)

Installed the new update..I have yet to find any thing different.. Perhaps they have improved the camera a bit, i cant really tell..
Need to tinker around a bit more..
BTW updating will remove ROOT and will remove SD swap.. I had to do it all again :/ So it's better to first update, then root your device


----------



## vikash (Sep 21, 2013)

Good news for those waiting for Xperia M. Its again in stock and that too at normal pricing.
Was tired of waiting for the dual SIM variant, ordered my single SIM version from
sony xperia m | eBay

Hurry up!!! 

And nevarine, which m/y card are you using with your Xperia M ?


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 21, 2013)

Got mine X:M but handed over to my sis


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2013)

vikash said:


> Good news for those waiting for Xperia M. Its again in stock and that too at normal pricing.
> Was tired of waiting for the dual SIM variant, ordered my single SIM version from
> sony xperia m | eBay
> 
> ...



Im using a Transcend Class 10 8 GB microSD.. It mounts up really fast.. Id recommend a class 6 atleast

UPDATE: I might be wrong but i believe autofocus and color reproduction has slightly improved with the update.. I will test it side by side with a stock Xperia M soon


----------



## vikash (Sep 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Im using a Transcend Class 10 8 GB microSD.. It mounts up really fast.. Id recommend a class 6 atleast


Thnx i'll get d Class10 Sandisk or Transcend



Nerevarine said:


> UPDATE: I might be wrong but i believe autofocus and color reproduction has slightly improved with the update.. I will test it side by side with a stock Xperia M soon


Yummy!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 22, 2013)

@Nerevarine

Can you try this Camera app and report on any difference in image quality ? It should bring about a good improvement in quality.

Lenovo Super Camera.apk

Just download and install apk


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2013)

All right, doing it right away


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

how to move apps to SD in Xperia M?
i install app2sd but its not working?


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how to move apps to SD in Xperia M?
> i install app2sd but its not working?



Swap SD card to internal memory and install on internal memory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Swap SD card to internal memory and install on internal memory.



isn't there any way to move to SD  ?
other than converting to internal memory


----------



## moniker (Sep 24, 2013)

^ Try apps like Foldermount, directory bind or GL2SD


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2013)

All three of them require root and are really annoying to use.. Very very annoying



randomuser111 said:


> @Nerevarine
> 
> Can you try this Camera app and report on any difference in image quality ? It should bring about a good improvement in quality.
> 
> ...



Nope no real improvement but the app has great UI.. thanks for sharing


----------



## ZTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Try mounts to SD


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

@Nerevarine: thanx for replying my PM.

but is it the same problem in Xperia L & SP (moving apps to sd)?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 24, 2013)

Got my Xperia M from Infibeam, took 6 days, not bad IMo considering Infibeam has bad reputation in delivery and i live in the remotest corner of this country with no railroad connection (Mizoram)
Its Purple color.  Looks awesome, my sister in law is loving it more than me ^_^
The LED is really nice too,like a bright star. Better than my old Xperia SP's transparent light
Will start rooting tonight.

One gripe- Too much bezel. More than what it seems in the pictures. Since i never saw this phone in actual life, it was a bit of a surprise. Am sure SOny could have made it more compact. Thinness and Weight wise its perfect. The volume rocker, Power Key and camera shutter key looks and feels cheaper than Xperia Sp's

Hey guys is there a Small App for Xperia phones which lets us Clear/Kill all Running Apps , similar to Samsung galaxy S4 ?? Its a pain swiping each and every apps in the looong list


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 24, 2013)

^You can Install advance task killer/clean master & place their widget on homescreen.. its a one touch cleaner


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 24, 2013)

and how do i remove SOny LIV and other apps


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2013)

Root and remove


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

why SONY doesnot include a task manager like HTC & Samsung


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone know of any small app that is capable of playing videos ? like Multitasking window in Galaxy Note 2.. I tried one from play store, from a 3rd party developer.. it automatically quits when video plays.. even the comments say its happening with all xperia z and zr


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 24, 2013)

No Owner in TDF has posted the detailed review of M yet


----------



## moniker (Sep 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> All three of them require root and are really annoying to use.. Very very annoying



Yup, but mounting folders using such apps is the only other alternative to vold.fstab mod.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2013)

^Actually, Vold.fstab mod doesnt work for 2013 xperia devices.. I use scriptmanager and a custom script to mount internal as external upon boot


----------



## ZTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Does anyone know of any small app that is capable of playing videos ? like Multitasking window in Galaxy Note 2.. I tried one from play store, from a 3rd party developer.. it automatically quits when video plays.. even the comments say its happening with all xperia z and zr



G Player


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dice Player also supports the same


----------



## moniker (Sep 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Actually, Vold.fstab mod doesnt work for 2013 xperia devices.. I use scriptmanager and a custom script to mount internal as external upon boot



Oh, didn't know that. But if you mount the whole internal as external then you lose access to internal, right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2013)

Internal mounted to external
External mounted to Internal..
The script itself is this 

```
mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:33 /storage/sdcard0
mount -o bind /data/media /storage/sdcard1
```

you do not lose access to internal memory


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 25, 2013)

M dual launched at Rs 14490.

Sony Xperia M Dual now available for Rs 14,990

M dual launched at Rs 14490.

*www.themobileindian.com/news/14283_Sony-Xperia-M-Dual-now-available-for-Rs-14990


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2013)

Not a bad price !!! for those needing dual sim


----------



## vikash (Sep 26, 2013)

Now they launch it 
When mine(M single) has been shipped already !!!!


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 26, 2013)

vikash said:


> Now they launch it
> When mine(M single) has been shipped already !!!!



Don't take the delivery/Don't open the door or say the deliveryman that no one lives here of this name


----------



## vikash (Sep 26, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Don't take the delivery/Don't open the door or say the deliveryman that no one lives here of this name




But I already paid for it(not COD). And not accepting the order means a long wait again. So I think I'll be happier with my single SIM Xperia M which will be delivered to me today for sure.!!!
Its the second bounty of the day, first being my placement at TCS 
COuld this day be any better


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 26, 2013)

vikash said:


> But I already paid for it(not COD). And not accepting the order means a long wait again. So I think I'll be happier with my single SIM Xperia M which will be delivered to me today for sure.!!!
> Its the second bounty of the day, first being my placement at TCS
> COuld this day be any better



congo


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Does anyone know of any small app that is capable of playing videos ? like Multitasking window in Galaxy Note 2.. I tried one from play store, from a 3rd party developer.. it automatically quits when video plays.. even the comments say its happening with all xperia z and zr



Try MOBO player.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2013)

MX player


----------



## vikash (Sep 27, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> congo



thnks 

nd 1 imoortant review tfhat other s missed 
irs more brauatiful than it lukrd in picets . God forgic my enblesh. M too high to be on a forum right now. damn these after palce menet partise


----------



## ZTR (Sep 27, 2013)

So my mom just bought a white M and tbh I must say I am impressed by it.
Apart from the screen the rest of the phone is good and also is quite snappy
Plus its quite a looker.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 28, 2013)

guys, i didnt get any warranty card or Payment reciept when i got my Xperia M from Infibeam. What should i do..
I emailed infibeam and they sent me an email with the payment information. If i print out that emal, will it be good enough for usage in case my phone needs repairing from Sony service centre?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> guys, i didnt get any warranty card or Payment reciept when i got my Xperia M from Infibeam. What should i do..
> I emailed infibeam and they sent me an email with the payment information. If i print out that emal, will it be good enough for usage in case my phone needs repairing from Sony service centre?


Yup, its totally fine.. as long as you have a proof of purchase


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 28, 2013)

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/989/xcf7.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Will this do??

Btw off topic, i wanna get ear phones for Xperia M.
I am eyeing Skullcandy  Ind-2
Skullcandy Ink'd 2 - Black w/Mic SUPREME SOUND Ink'd inkd with mic | eBay
But this seller is selling for Rs 500 somthing while others are selling for Rs 900+
Is this a fake model??

One more thing...

Is it good to opt for Higher CLass SD Card if we are going to root and install apps in SD card?? Will going from class4 to class6  make an impact

And plz see ur inbox you never reply my Private messages


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2013)

I jumped from a class 2 to class 10 and it sure as hell did make an impact.. SD card mounting speed really increased ..
I have no idea about good earphones dude, make a new thread for that..
PL11 is good AFAIK


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 28, 2013)

Will getting Class 6 SD CArd o CLass 10 SD CArd improce the video recording performance on Xperia M ?

Will the faster SD card improve performance if we root and install APPs to SD card?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2013)

It wouldnt "improve" anything.. It will keep things from slowing down..
When you start your phone, the sd card is mounted and the speed of mounting and app running depends upon the read write performance of the card..
IMO get a class 6 or a 10, its a worthy investment


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mikael, get ready  for spammers now. LOL 

Or thieves too  

Hahaha

EDIT:

On a serious note, how come you didn't get the warranty card? The Sony India warranty card is inside the box along with other documentation. So it's not possible for you to not get the warranty card.


----------



## vikash (Sep 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> On a serious note, how come you didn't get the warranty card? The Sony India warranty card is inside the box along with other documentation. So it's not possible for you to not get the warranty card.



I also didnt get a sony india warranty card


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is what the warranty card looks like. You didn't get this ?

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Sony-Xperia-E-dual-Unboxing-4.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2013)

I can confirm that there IS a warranty card with Xperia M.. 
Was your seal broken when you recieved the package ?

*i41.tinypic.com/banp4.jpg


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Sep 28, 2013)

Is one click root reliable……

*www.oneclickroot.com/phone/sony-xperia-m/


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2013)

No  it doesnt work...dont bother trying it..
Just follow the instructions i posted and it will be fine

If anyone needs the stock original firmware (not the updated one) i have mirrored it on my dropbox


----------



## vikash (Sep 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I can confirm that there IS a warranty card with Xperia M..
> Was your seal broken when you recieved the package ?


No !!! 
And its the indian version only coz price is written  in Rupee

ummm wait. Found it 
Hiding in the corner of the box, where the phone was originally placed 
*i42.tinypic.com/11walpk.jpg


----------



## vikash (Oct 5, 2013)

My elder brother lost his MOTO RAZR XT910. I suggested him to buy an Xperia M dual 
None of his friends has an XM or XL to try it out. Whatever he knows about XM is what I told him.
So if he dislikes it, its upon me. 
I made it clear to him that apart from display and camera he wont be disappointed.
Looks wise also XM is not bad either, of course no match for XT910, but again XM is one beautiful thing
WAS IT WISE? 
His budget is 24k, Nexus 4 and Xperia SP were my other recommendations. But I think for a careless man like him, Xperia M is an epitome of all he would need. AGREE??


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 6, 2013)

Whoa, with a budget of Rs24k why settle for the bottome of the tank Xperia M??
Xperia M will feel small, since XT910 was 4.3" inch, that too with a wide body.
Recommend him Xperia L
But then he was a RAZR user so i guess looks matter to him, so Xperia SP...

dunno, cant recommend a phone to sm1 with a good budget but with very careless behavior. I'd buy him a Nokia 1100 if i were his Dad though...no point buying expensive phone when he will lose it again anyways...


----------



## vikash (Oct 6, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> dunno, cant recommend a phone to sm1 with a good budget but with very careless behavior. I'd buy him a Nokia 1100 if i were his Dad though...no point buying expensive phone when he will lose it again anyways...



Nokia 1100, exactly what I said to him.. 
*i40.tinypic.com/2u4u8f7.jpg

BTW... what about Lumia 920, compared to Xperia SP. If OS is no barrier.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are the pics
Bought Xperia M on 21st Sept for 13K

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0001_zpsa98017c6.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo5_zpsc1b7aac4.jpg

More Pics


Spoiler



*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo4_zps46b98275.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo3_zps14d48575.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo2_zps9ed02f50.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0002_zps21afd05c.jpg



Got a cover free too


Spoiler



*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo1_zpsc188a10f.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/photo_zps410f1dc5.jpg



Getting LOW RAM
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Screenshot_2013-10-07-08-49-45_zps4a37f23f.png


----------



## Ravi. (Oct 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Here are the pics
> Bought Xperia M on 21st Sept for 13K
> 
> *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC_0001_zpsa98017c6.jpg
> ...



Congrats. You could have got dual sim version in 13k.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ post a review of XM !!


----------



## vikash (Oct 8, 2013)

Ordered XM dual for my bro at 12.8k 
Hope he likes it !!!
saved 11.2k 
Lets see how much can I get from him


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 8, 2013)

vikash said:


> Ordered XM dual for my bro at 12.8k
> Hope he likes it !!!
> saved 11.2k
> Lets see how much can I get from him



I'm damn sure he will love it


----------



## lywyre (Oct 8, 2013)

vikash said:


> Ordered XM dual for my bro at 12.8k
> Hope he likes it !!!
> saved 11.2k
> Lets see how much can I get from him



Hope he does not lose this one. Atleast till XM comes down below 11.2k


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 8, 2013)

My current memory usage is this, my apps seems to take more memory than yours...yet overall memory usage is less...
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/7467/noh0.jpg




Its rooted, with widgets and all running all the time..phone and internal memory almost fully packed with games and bloatwares..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

^^which root method u used? is it updated to latest firmware?
also have u swapped internal/sd memory?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 8, 2013)

Root method is the most common one. I used frameroot(gandalf). It takes approx 30 seconds and  3-4 taps to root, at the most.
Its updated to latest firmware (the one which fixes blueish tinge in camera)
Dont want to swap memories, too risky for me... many people managed it very well,but there are rare cases where people have soft bricked their phones...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

^^OK but if u don't want to play 2~3 HD games otherwise its needed


----------



## ZTR (Oct 8, 2013)

BTW guys the M dual version comes with android 4.2.2!! :O

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/09/ude6uma4.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone encountered this

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Screenshot_2013-10-09-19-25-04_zps96bb4091.png

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Screenshot_2013-10-09-19-24-45_zpsa87c5d74.png


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Even it got Adreno 305 but it can't play 1080p videos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Even it got Adreno 305 but it can't play 1080p videos.


does Adreno 305 support 1080p video playback?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 9, 2013)

Gauravs90 said:


> Even it got Adreno 305 but it can't play 1080p videos.



Install MX Player for that 
I have..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> does Adreno 305 support 1080p video playback?



it should play. my lumia 520 does.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> does Adreno 305 support 1080p video playback?



Yes as Lumia 520,620,625 and 720 have it and they can play Full HD


----------



## vikash (Oct 9, 2013)

ZTR said:


> BTW guys the M dual version comes with android 4.2.2!! :O




It was given in the very brochure(whitepaper) on the official SONY website like months ago. 
My brother confirmed it. So its a yay for M dualers


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Yes as Lumia 520,620,625 and 720 have it and they can play Full HD



then it must software in android which lagging the playback 



shreymittal said:


> Install MX Player for that
> I have..



Gaurav must have tried that too


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> Is one click root reliable……
> 
> How to Root Sony Xperia M | One Click Root



Try unroot.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 11, 2013)

BTW the firmware of M Dual when flashed on M works flawlessly except WiFi so those who can live without wifi and want 4.2.2 can flash it lol


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

So any one running 4.2.2?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2013)

Also it has been rooted and the wifi is fixed so completely stable 4.2.2! 

For those who want to flash 4.2.2

*sxdevelopers.blogspot.in/2013/10/guide-flashinstall-jelly-bean-422-build.html

And root

*sxdevelopers.blogspot.in/2013/10/guide-root-jelly-bean-422-build-152a112.html


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 12, 2013)

My cousin installed root Chainfire3D on his Xperia M and now its only showing Sony logo i.e. phone is not able to boot.
Any help?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 12, 2013)

jiteshbhimani said:


> My cousin installed root Chainfire3D on his Xperia M and now its only showing Sony logo i.e. phone is not able to boot.
> Any help?



Flash Stock firmware


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 12, 2013)

what are the improvements on the Xperia M with 4.2.2 ?? As in, real difference...like performance n stuffs...
I really long for the Samsung Touch Wiz's Task Switcher which has option to clear all apps from the list. Its such a simple and convinient addition ...
And when will we have an Task Switcher which shows the current RAM consumption of the apps..there should be a differntiation betwwen running apps and previously used apps... tired of swiping 10 times
 Android im unimpressed with ur updates


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> what are the improvements on the Xperia M with 4.2.2 ?? As in, real difference...like performance n stuffs...
> I really long for the Samsung Touch Wiz's Task Switcher which has option to clear all apps from the list. Its such a simple and convinient addition ...
> And when will we have an Task Switcher which shows the current RAM consumption of the apps..there should be a differntiation betwwen running apps and previously used apps... tired of swiping 10 times
> Android im unimpressed with ur updates



In general 4.2 feels faster than 4.1 and 4.3 smoother than 4.2

Also yeah there should be a button to clear all like there is CM,PA and other custom roms lol 
Like this:
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11980000/Screenshot_2013-10-12-23-38-11.png
(CM 10.2)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 14, 2013)

I installed cpuz and its showing 804mb ram not 1024mb ram....is it ok????
are everybody's same??


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ruben said:


> I installed cpuz and its showing 804mb ram not 1024mb ram....is it ok????
> are everybody's same??



Yes. Some amount of RAM is reserved for system


----------



## Ruben (Oct 14, 2013)

okay


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 14, 2013)

Friends - I am noob with android and my cousin has soft bricked his Xperia M - only Sony logo is displayed.

Can somebody help me with detail guide on how to flash stock firmware or any other way to recover? I don't want to brick his phone permanently. His phone is rooted and memory is swapped.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 14, 2013)

Try asking --> here


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally Xperia M got his forum on XDA 
Sony Xperia M - xda-developers


----------



## sam1 (Oct 16, 2013)

hi everyone. need clarifications regarding the following queries, as many of u have used the *m dual*.
1) can it play full hd (1080p) movies (thru the built in player or any other 3rd party app, like mx player) in a lag free way? is there any format that it cannot play? games are not a priority for me, only movies and tv series.
2) does it support 2g in one sim and 3g in another? i would love to have a 3g data connection if i opt for a dual sim phone.
3) what is the approx price in kolkata? online price seems to be around 13.5k

please note that the queries are for m dual version. thanks in advance.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 16, 2013)

sam1 said:


> hi everyone. need clarifications regarding the following queries, as many of u have used the *m dual*.
> 1) can it play full hd (1080p) movies (thru the built in player or any other 3rd party app, like mx player) in a lag free way? is there any format that it cannot play? games are not a priority for me, only movies and tv series. *yes*
> 2) does it support 2g in one sim and 3g in another? i would love to have a 3g data connection if i opt for a dual sim phone.*yes*
> 3) what is the approx price in kolkata? online price seems to be around 13.5k *13K on ebay*
> ...



Answered your query in bold letters


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys I was able to flash stock ROM on Xperia M.
Special thanks to Nerevarine for posting detailed guide on Page # 5


----------



## ZTR (Oct 16, 2013)

Mind telling how did u manage to play 1080p in M?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

sam1 said:


> hi everyone. need clarifications regarding the following queries, as many of u have used the *m dual*.
> 1) can it play full hd (1080p) movies (thru the built in player or any other 3rd party app, like mx player) in a lag free way? is there any format that it cannot play? games are not a priority for me, only movies and tv series.


it can play 1080p movies but will be out of sync and lagging


----------



## sam1 (Oct 16, 2013)

thnx again for ur replies.
@shreymittal - did u manage to play 1080p videos on m dual without any lag? if yes, plz suggest what application u used.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Mind telling how did u manage to play 1080p in M?



i think with a very low bit-rate he managed to play this



sam1 said:


> @shreymittal - did u manage to play 1080p videos on m dual without any lag? if yes, *plz suggest what application u used*.


i have used MX Player and Dice Player but still could not play it lag free


----------



## sam1 (Oct 16, 2013)

@zangetsu - for lag free 1080p video plyback, which one should i go for? i have xperia sp in mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

sam1 said:


> @zangetsu - for lag free 1080p video plyback, which one should i go for? i have xperia sp in mind.


oh yes..i have Xperia SP and tested high bitrate 1080p videos in MX Player and I can guarantee u on that SP can handle 1080p videos flawlessly 
and its with 20~21k price tag thats a steal for a deal for sure
also watching videos in 4.6: screen is delightful

as a simple rule which i know is that cellphones which can record 1080p videos will definitely play 1080p videos (but sometimes its other way round )
so Xperia M record @720p


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2013)

What method is better for playing huge games on Xperia M
1) Swapping Internal with External memory
2) Link 2 SD + partitioning SD card

Which is riskier?
Which is easier?
Which is more reliable?
If i swap Internal with external, what will happen if i remove the SD card while phone is on?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Finally Xperia M got his forum on XDA
> Sony Xperia M - xda-developers



That was great news, I'd been following that thread where people requested for a separate thread and so I guess my vote did count afterall


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2013)

I Swapped my Internal and External storage according to the method given in Xda forums

```
first of all all the tools and steps in this post is not mine . i had tried to bring all these things in to one thread

note:first thing first ,follow the steps from A,B,.....D
A-rooting

1-download framroot
2-install framroot
3-open framroot
4-u have to select install supersu
5-then select gandalf exploit wait for few seconds a pop up message comes sucess ..........
6-do nothing the phone will reboot itself when the phone turns on u will see super su is installed and u have ur xperia m rooted

note: some time ur phone will b rooted with the first attempt but i had tried these steps 3 times to get rooted my xperia m for the first time first time . but some time u will get rooted ur phone with single attempt so dont worry

B-busybox

1-download busybox
2-install busybox and open it wait for some time and grand super su request
3-wait for some time busybox loads tweaks after loading completes there is a install button on bottom left corner click install then choose normal
4-busy box installs tweaks after compleation of installation sucess popup message comes
5-installation of busy box is sucessfull

note:some time the phone will reboot in between the busybox installation dont worry follow from the 3rd steps. this is because of the system folder read write error

C-reboot fix (sucessfull system read/write)

1-download reboot fix.rar
2-unrar it on ur pc
3-turn on usb debugging on ur phone and connect to ur pc(sony pc companion should b installed in ur pc)
4-run supersu.bat
5-follow the instructions on the pc screen

note:without sucessful busybox installation the reboot fix will not work try these reboot fix steps several times if u r not sucessful

D-swapping internal memory

1-download extsd2internalsd_xz.txt and scriptmanager
2-install scriptmanager
3-copy the .txt file to /data folder
4-open scriptmanager and select browse as root and grand supersu permissions
5-navigate to /data folder on scriptmanager and long press the extsd2internal_xz.txt and select open As... then select Script/Executable
6-then select su and boot and select save
7-suddenly the .txt file will turn to yellow colour turn off ur phone annd turn on u will see a swapped internal to external sd

note:if the reboot fix is not sucessful ur phone will constantly reboot after the 7th step then u have to uninstall the script manager to solve this
```

Now my internal and external storage both shows as 2.05GB Total Space 631MB  Available. 
What went wrong? how do i reverse this effect??


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Guys need a working call recorder for xperia M. I tried several recorders but the incoming voice is very low  
Please suggest some working call recorders.


----------



## sam1 (Oct 18, 2013)

ordered xperia m dual, finally. let's see when it arrives.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Internal mounted to external
> External mounted to Internal..
> The script itself is this
> 
> ...



I get this message when i run the script

exec sh '/storage/sdcard0/data/extsd2internalsd_xz.txt
ge/sdcard0/data/extsd2internalsd_xz.txt'
mount: No such file or directory

The internal memory shows 2.05 GB Total and 631 MB free
The external memory also shows 2.05GB and 631 MB free
I am using Sandisk UHS Class 10 card 16GB

Please help


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> Guys need a working call recorder for xperia M. I tried several recorders but the incoming voice is very low
> Please suggest some working call recorders.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call

I'm using it. Till date the best call recorder I used, features and performance wise.

The issue of low incoming volume is due to wrong setting of audio source. The devs of this app have posted their compatibility list and settings which work with different phones. Check it out.


----------



## raj_in (Oct 19, 2013)

guys i am confused between sony xperia m & sony xperia L

can some one point out a list of advantage between the two


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 19, 2013)

raj_in said:


> guys i am confused between sony xperia m & sony xperia L
> 
> can some one point out a list of advantage between the two



*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/dddd_zps45a7dae4.png


----------



## raj_in (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks...

which processor is better
Qualcomm MSM8230 Snapdragon Dual-core 1 GHz Krait or Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Plus MSM8227 Dual-core 1 GHz Krait
& can they be overclocked?

another question
which combo is better
since I see alot of under rs10k indian brand phones running this
PowerVR SGX544 (MediaTek MT6589 1.2Ghz quadcore) (Cortex A7)
or Qualcomm Adreno 305 (Snapdragon S4 Plus Plus MSM8227 Dual-core 1 GHz) (Krait )


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 19, 2013)

PowerVR SGX544 is a very capable GPU but the ones that  are fitted in MediaTek's SoC are underclocked, to somewhere around 200Mhz(sic) or so. Yup, its worse than previous generation GPUs in terms of raw power, though it has new features.
Adreno 305 GPUs are really good,and they support 1080p video playback on certain devices,like Galaxy S4 mini and HTC One mini, but doesn't support the same on Sony Xperia M

The S4 Snapdragons are way better than Mediatek. Personally i am a big fan of Snapdragon exclusive games like Oil Rush and Pacific Rim which looks awesome even on a budget phone with Adreno 305 (Qualcomm is trying hard to beat NVidia in the gaming dept)


----------



## ZTR (Oct 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/dddd_zps45a7dae4.png



FYI both L and M have FWVGA which is 854x480 
Also M has USB OTG and L doesnt


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 19, 2013)

^^


----------



## image (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just placed an order for Sony Xperia M *Dual *on Amazon.in @11600 (10% Citibank cashback extra, making it 10440).  

Just want to re-confirm that screen protectors and cases are same for "M" and "M Dual" before placing an order for screen protectors and case. Any suggestion about these?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys while using SManager,i tried moving the txt file "extsd2internalsd_xz" to system/tc/init.d .....i get a DANGER warning that i may brick my device...so i chose the SAFE ACTION and i get an error- "Unable process following files/sdcard/data/extsd2internalsd_xz"
Plz help..should i take the risk and select the BRICK option?

PS. im trying to swap SD and Internal memory, i am at the last stage


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Guys, how is link2sd + foldermount method (as given in xda forum)?
I want to install Dark Knight & NFS Most wanted but hell low internal storage 



mikael_schiffer said:


> I Swapped my Internal and External storage according to the method given in Xda forums
> 
> Now my internal and external storage both shows as 2.05GB Total Space 631MB  Available.
> What went wrong? how do i reverse this effect??



is your problem solved?


----------



## vikash (Oct 27, 2013)

After 4-5 days of using my device(after a reboot), it starts to lag. After a reboot total free RAM is around 400MB and after 4-5 days its below 100MB. I searched the forum for related issues and all the suggestions were to just leave it to the android to automatically kill processes. So I am putting it here, any help would be appreciated.
I am posting picts of all the running apps. 
*i40.tinypic.com/2hhn9uf.png
*i40.tinypic.com/250m82d.png
*i44.tinypic.com/2vkz1ag.png

After restart
*i39.tinypic.com/25i5i7m.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2013)

vikash said:


> After 4-5 days of using my device(after a reboot), it starts to lag. After a reboot total free RAM is around 400MB and after 4-5 days its below 100MB. I searched the forum for related issues and all the suggestions were to just leave it to the android to automatically kill processes. So I am putting it here, any help would be appreciated.
> I am posting picts of all the running apps.
> 
> After restart



install ES task manager and remove non necessary apps like Facebook, Google Play, X Alert, Applock, Whatsapp, McAfee Security, etc from startup. Also, android doesn't requires antivirus apps.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> install ES task manager and remove non necessary apps like Facebook, Google Play, X Alert, Applock, Whatsapp, McAfee Security, etc from startup. Also, android doesn't requires antivirus apps.



+1 to this
Remove bloatwares/pre - installed APPS it will free up RAM


----------



## vikash (Oct 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> install ES task manager and remove non necessary apps like Facebook, Google Play, X Alert, Applock, Whatsapp, McAfee Security, etc from startup. Also, *android doesn't requires antivirus apps.*


I did not know that. Well I don't do banking and stuffs from my phone. But any malware issues?

And about ES, m lovin' it


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

if anybody need help in moving Apps/Games data to sd card in Xperia M without using the swap script do ask here.I'll help


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Oct 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> if anybody need help in moving Apps/Games data to sd card in Xperia M without using the swap script do ask here.I'll help



Can you please post detailed steps here?


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.record.my.call
> 
> I'm using it. Till date the best call recorder I used, features and performance wise.
> 
> The issue of low incoming volume is due to wrong setting of audio source. The devs of this app have posted their compatibility list and settings which work with different phones. Check it out.



do u have to attend every call on loudspeaker for d rec voice of other party to come good?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 28, 2013)

vikash said:


> After 4-5 days of using my device(after a reboot), it starts to lag. After a reboot total free RAM is around 400MB and after 4-5 days its below 100MB. I searched the forum for related issues and all the suggestions were to just leave it to the android to automatically kill processes. So I am putting it here, any help would be appreciated.
> I am posting picts of all the running apps. ....



well first thing I would like to say uninstall that Cr@P mcaffee antivirus...
and any task manager/killer/av/ram boosters blah blah uninstall all of them android is based on linux and almost 99% secure and android's ram management is great.
Android stores data as much as it can as cache ... yup it does
Even if you find 10MB space remaing you can play NFSMW(1.9+GB game easily), because as soon as android think the new programm will need more space it will clear old temp files and apps...
Antivirus/ram cleaners create a lot of problem for android and make it laggy.
hope i helped 

TIP:- If you find any app which always stays on notification area and not usefull uninstall it, because android can not kill app which place active notification all the time.


----------



## vikash (Oct 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> well first thing I would like to say uninstall that Cr@P mcaffee antivirus...
> and any task manager/killer/av/ram boosters blah blah uninstall all of them android is based on linux and almost 99% secure and android's ram management is great.
> Android stores data as much as it can as cache ... yup it does
> Even if you find 10MB space remaing you can play NFSMW(1.9+GB game easily), because as soon as android think the new programm will need more space it will clear old temp files and apps...
> ...



Doing it right away. Thanx


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys m in a fix with M & L 
1. L has larger internal memory than M which matters to me.
2. M has larger PPI which again matters to me.
3. M has a good battery backup figures as compared to L [GSMARENA].


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 29, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys m in a fix with M & L
> 1. L has larger internal memory than M which matters to me.
> 2. M has larger PPI which again matters to me.
> 3. M has a good battery backup figures as compared to L [GSMARENA].



>Both have same resolution afaik the ppi difference is due to bigger screen used in L(however you will not feel any difference so 2nd point straightaway dismissed)
> both have similar battery life imo

Both are bang for buck at their pricepoint... but M seems more value for money....
you have to decide what you want more storage or more economical phone


----------



## arghya139 (Oct 31, 2013)

First of all, thank you guys for putting up such a good thread, really helpful.

I just bought M Dual yesterday, local Xperia Authorized Dealer (Kolkata), 13.4k
So a quick review of my exp ( I am a hardcore iPhone fan, still own iPhone+a few android devices) over last 20 hours :

*What I love : *

Lovely Sound, almost beat my Altec Lancing Home Theater System, even on volume 90%+Clear Audio = feels like Home Theater is on.
Good battery life, Using of Continuous wifi + apps install + Music for 4 hours = 22% Battery Drained, where it would be at least 35-40% for iPhone and 30-35% for my Previous Xperia Pro.
Nice visual, crisp reading, and Sony UI, looks great

*What I Hate :*


Headphones, Couldn't believe my ears, the build of the earbuds is so bad it hurts my ears if I put on for even 5 mins, sound is good though but no cushion, no in-ear design, you get the crap which is similar build to any roadside 50 bucks headphone. Did Sony test aliens with the headphones to use ?
Camera, one of the worst lens I have seen in a mobile, decent only on daytime with sunlight, but let's not kid, we can take picture with a cardboard box + film in daylight.
Can't uninstall many apps (like Sony LIV) and transfer to SD card without rooting.

But I am pleased overall with the performance, let's see how it survives 16 hours without charge today.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2013)

*2013*
Best Selling phones 
Apple iPhone 5, over 48 million sold
Samsung Galaxy S4, over 39 million sold
HTC One, 5 million sold
Nokia Lumia 520, over 4 million sold
BlackBerry Q10, 3 million sold
*Sony Xperia M, 2.1 million sold*

Source:List of best-selling mobile phones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And this is the only XPERIA DEVICE to reach the best selling phone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2013)

ishan_kkr said:


> do u have to attend every call on loudspeaker for d rec voice of other party to come good?



Not at all.


----------



## beworld (Oct 31, 2013)

Will Xperia M Dual support 16 GB microSDHC card class 10 ?
What is the Difference between microSD and microSDHC ?

Please guide


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 31, 2013)

Before posting here try to search it on Google first

Yup Xperia M support Class 10 MicroSD card upto 32GB


----------



## vikash (Oct 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> *2013*
> 
> *Sony Xperia M, 2.1 million sold*
> 
> ...




CHEERS TO THAT!!!
Time to welcome a new XM to my family.
After my XM and my elder bro's XM dual, the eldest is planning to get one. 
We practically share the same taste.
After 4 Dell laptops in my 5 member family, the next revolution is from SONY


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys XL got an update , what about XM ?

What will be the battery backup of XM dual?


----------



## vikash (Oct 31, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys XL got an update , *what about XM* ?
> 
> What will be the battery backup of XM dual?


It's been just a month since its launch. And the longer it takes, sweeter it gets 
So hope it gets long enough, and surprise us with JB4.3 or KK4.4 

------------------------
KitKat- *developer.android.com/about/versions/kitkat.html


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 1, 2013)

It would be nice if it is Dairy Milk rather than Kit Kat


----------



## beworld (Nov 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Before posting here try to search it on Google first
> 
> Yup Xperia M support Class 10 MicroSD card upto 32GB



Sorry dear, I have tried but bit confused between MicroSD and MicroSDHC .

The question is, Will Xperia M Dual Support Class 10 *MicroSDHC*....?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 1, 2013)

No body in TDF has posted the personal review of XM 

yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> No body in TDF has posted the personal review of XM
> 
> yet



heard from users that after some days of use in stock rom..it is lagging often


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2013)

They must have installed everything from the 'top free' apps.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> heard from users that after some days of use in stock rom..it is lagging often




How i can make my mind to buy XM ????


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 1, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> How i can make my mind to buy XM ????



Just go to mobile store and buy it..enjoy the mobile 
About lagging issue I haven't found it in 1month ownership


----------



## beworld (Nov 2, 2013)

Some body please confirm, 
Will Xperia M Dual Support Class 10 *MicroSDHC*....?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

beworld said:


> Some body please confirm,
> Will Xperia M Dual Support Class 10 *MicroSDHC*....?



it should work


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 2, 2013)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_6_l4oncei0/UnSy09D6_CI/AAAAAAAAAZo/j-OG7G-TK7w/w401-h534-no/DSC_0076.jpg
Using the Sandisk UHS Class 10 SD Card on Xperia M. Should work on M Dual too

Swapped Internal and External . So i currently have 14.6Gb Internal memory. performance is fast. Getting around 34Mbps read speed. When i boot up my phone, the "scanning external Sd card" notification doesn't even show. Yup its that fast 



Zangetsu said:


> heard from users that after some days of use in stock rom..it is lagging often



Been over a month, no probs apart from the small niggles like Wifi activating automatically when i lose 2G network (i am on 2G)
When extreme gaming, the camera area gets really hot. I hoped the heat will be more evenly spread out like my older phones. Once my friend was playing games on my phone, he suddenly panicked and gave the phone back to me cuz he touched the camera part and freaked out at the tremendous concentration of heat in that particular area. He thought he spoiled the phone  That friend has never used an Android so.... heheh



a2mn2002 said:


> No body in TDF has posted the personal review of XM
> 
> yet



Maybe because
1) its a budget phone so its not worth the trouble of writing a review
2) its such a no brainer that its a MUST BUY at this price point


----------



## vikash (Nov 3, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> They must have installed everything from the 'top free' apps.


good one!!! 



mikael_schiffer said:


> its such a no brainer that its a MUST BUY at this price point


Surely!!!
I am still surprised that thinkdigit has not added XM to its TOP TEN SMARTPHONE.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 3, 2013)

thinkdigit's top 10 list ( budget) often amuses me..its usually has mobiles from karbonn, lava, videocon, spice, zen ( wtf ? )..


----------



## ishan_kkr (Nov 4, 2013)

anyone used call recorder in xperia m? Pls. Tell any working call recorder app for it.. Pls.


----------



## raj_in (Nov 5, 2013)

can i get a link to how to swap internal memory card 
@mikael_schiffer


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 5, 2013)

*XPERIA M/M DUAL buddies, is there a font size option in settings?*
MOST IMP: how is the call speaker(earpiece) volume and the loudspeaker(back) volume?
should i buy it? or lumia 520?
I want to buy this for my dad but he's asking for bigger fonts(like the lumia 520 or wp8)
I'm thinking of getting M DUAL, and will use only one sim mostly so can i use it as a single sim (means no second sim dailer button in dailer and second sim signal bar) means should be like a single sim xperia m...

and hows the camera quality and battery life? and lag? like dailer not responding sometimes? heat?

especially this *talk.sonymobile.com/t5/Xperia-M-M-dual/SONY-XPERIA-M-getting-hot/td-p/361844

"And yes, i used the same test conditions at the same time for my colleague's Micromax 116HD and all the time his phone never breached 35 degrees centigrade. I suppose that phone having bigger screen and more pixels to push and 4 cores to run shouldve run hotter than mine . *Felt like a fool for buying a brand* :smileysad: .... he was literally laughing at me :smileysad:"


----------



## ZTR (Nov 5, 2013)

There is an option for changing don't size is display and as for lag, none that I have encountered.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 5, 2013)

ZTR said:


> There is an option for changing don't size is display and as for lag, none that I have encountered.



this? Xperia M has bluish tint on display and excessive ... - Support forum

and 
how is the call speaker(earpiece) volume and the loudspeaker(back) volume?
and hows the camera quality and battery life?
heat?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 5, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> this? Xperia M has bluish tint on display and excessive ... - Support forum
> 
> and
> how is the call speaker(earpiece) volume and the loudspeaker(back) volume?
> ...



Earpiece and loudspeaker are good. Camera quality is good I can't say it's the best but it will do the job. Battery life is impressive my sis is using M with full day wifi/3G Data On, calls (u know girls), it last a full day


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Earpiece and loudspeaker are good. Camera quality is good I can't say it's the best but it will do the job. Battery life is impressive my sis is using M with full day wifi/3G Data On, calls (u know girls), it last a full day



>can you hear (and does the other person hear what you are speaking0 in a crowd/temple with loud sounds...
>heating?
>that blue tint in display and camera?
>hows durability compared to lumia 520 (drops/falls)
>should i go for m or m dual
> will the rubberized back peel after a year if i scratch it badly?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 5, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> >can you hear (and does the other person hear what you are speaking0 in a crowd/temple with loud sounds...
> >heating?
> >that blue tint in display and camera?
> >hows durability compared to lumia 520 (drops/falls)
> ...



Yup I can hear in crowd.
Heating Only while playing Dead Trigger.
Blue tint is not a problem.
I don't have 520. But built quality is the best in its class for drops and fall get a silicone cover.
Rubberized back. After a month usage I think it won't. Why would you scratch it badly?? 
You should go for Xperia M because of better battery life


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yup I can hear in crowd.
> Heating Only while playing Dead Trigger.
> Blue tint is not a problem.
> I don't have 520. But built quality is the best in its class for drops and fall get a silicone cover.
> ...




What do you mean by blue tint is not a problem? 
Is it visible on screen and on camera

I heard some autofocus issue in M
Rubberised back after a year? I have sharp nails, or something like dragging the phone on a rough surface
Should I buy black or white or PURPLE??

Will buy tomorrow depending on your answers


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> What do you mean by blue tint is not a problem?
> Is it visible on screen and on camera
> 
> I heard some autofocus issue in M
> ...



Just go and buy it and you'll not regret. I got the purple on as it looks more classy and sexy also get a silicone cover & screen protector too.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Just go and buy it and you'll not regret. I got the purple on as it looks more classy and sexy also get a silicone cover & screen protector too.



Should I buy from ebay as it is listed for 12k???
Local shops here give for 13.7k


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Should I buy from ebay as it is listed for 12k???
> Local shops here give for 13.7k



Try to negotiate from local shops..I got it for 13.5K with screen guard and cover otherwise go with eBay seller must be high rated.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Try to negotiate from local shops..I got it for 13.5K with screen guard and cover otherwise go with eBay seller must be high rated.



amazon.in is giving for 11k only...
but only black and white colors and im confused which color to buy as purple is not available
that too univerCell is seller but local "Univercell" shops are quoted higher...
im in chennai where can i get locally for near 11.3k?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> amazon.in is giving for 11k only...
> but only black and white colors and im confused which color to buy as purple is not available
> that too univerCell is seller but local "Univercell" shops are quoted higher...
> im in chennai where can i get locally for near 11.3k?



Then get black one as white will get dirty very fast.
11K is a steal dude get it right now.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Then get black one as white will get dirty very fast.
> 11K is a steal dude get it right now.



Not if you put a back cover


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 7, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Not if you put a back cover



I Will put a cover ....still confused between white or black

Will the rubbersed back peel off?? After a year without back cover???

I own a white x10. It looks very goody


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 8, 2013)

Ordered a white M for 11.5k @ amazon(1 pcs only left ) COD

I heard restarting problem in M if headphones are plugged in

Im afraid now....
Please check your phones also and do Google for more info

And after the new update, the sound got very low for the people who updated...



Can I return because if its defective to amazon? I dont want to roam for service centers


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Ordered a white M for 11.5k @ amazon(1 pcs only left ) COD
> 
> I heard restarting problem in M if headphones are plugged in
> 
> ...



No restarting problem reported by my sis. So no worries 
Bhai tu tension na le.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> No restarting problem reported by my sis. So no worries
> Bhai tu tension na le.



So I didnt need to update?
Tension because its for my father
And my sis told to get l520


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> So I didnt need to update?
> Tension because its for my father
> And my sis told to get l520



L520 indeed is a good phone but M is better my sis is using it from last month and I can say that it's the phone best on can get under 13K. Even my father is thinking to get M to be replaced by iPhone 4 and 4s.


----------



## vikash (Nov 8, 2013)

Any body using JB 4.2.2 on Xperia M(single) ?

UPDATE:
Just flashed JB4.2.2 to my XM single.
everything's great. But noticed a blue tinge in my photos. 
I think the problem was solved in Xperia M(single) latest firmware.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2013)

Many users are reporting that they have got 4.2.2



vikash said:


> Any body using JB 4.2.2 on Xperia M(single) ?
> 
> UPDATE:
> Just flashed JB4.2.2 to my XM single.
> ...



Better wait,Sony is rolling out 4.2.2


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 12, 2013)

got my xperia m today(white), just now

started up phone right away
put brightness to max.
no blue tint in display and very light in camera
BUT...
after taking nearly 15 shots from camera it became blank(the camera app became blank and i was taking photos with flash on)
so i pressed "Close" when it asked to wait or close.
but led was still on.
tried to open cam again but "camera not available"
so i shutdown
LED STILL ON!!!!!!!!!!!
pulled out battery,
and put in and started, led off and cam working nice...

without using a sim, and wifi off,  and for taking a few photos and fm and the video/songs giiven by *sone, within 15min 
the back (camera part) was hot to touch....
what to do?????*
the ear will burn if it gets hot like this....
now on charging....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 13, 2013)

my my thats a lot of problems you got there.

for me the only problem is Wifi and 3G Data enabling by itself randomly..


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 13, 2013)

now what to do? it gets hot within 15 min of watching video/music WITHOUT SIM(I NEED TO CUT MY SIM TO MICRO SIM)


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 13, 2013)

NEW UPDATE OUT for Xperia M DUAL 

*talk.sonymobile.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/3495i2DBA7E9E39C15CAB/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 14, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> got my xperia m today(white), just now
> 
> started up phone right away
> put brightness to max.
> ...


Wtf.. Here only when I play dead Trigger it's get hot..



mikael_schiffer said:


> my my thats a lot of problems you got there.
> 
> for me the only problem is Wifi and 3G Data enabling by itself randomly..


Try to turn off location based wifi.



kARTechnology said:


> now what to do? it gets hot within 15 min of watching video/music WITHOUT SIM(I NEED TO CUT MY SIM TO MICRO SIM)


Install clean master and clear ram with it.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 14, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Install clean master and clear ram with it.



why??? i have 350 mb free ram

15.1.C.2.8  ( *released in india - updating now*) rolled out for M single but NO 4.2 STILL WHY??????
the same xperia M Dual has it? whyyyy sonyyyy whyyyy!!!!!!!!!

kARTechnology

1 -transparent status bar and transparent on screen buttons...ARE IN UPDATE
2 - camera focus issue solved only can focus in preview macro shots, but distant shots are still blurry in PREEVIEW MODE
3 - still heating to 42degrees c. !!!!!!!! when using camera


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

should i return?
because of the heat issue?


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> should i return?
> because of the heat issue?



Yup...mine is not heating..BTW from where u bought that


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> yup...mine is not heating..btw from where u bought that



amazon.in......
CANT CONTACT SELLER FOR INFO, ONLY DIRECT NO QUESTIONS ASKED RETURN


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> amazon.in......
> CANT CONTACT SELLER FOR INFO, ONLY DIRECT NO QUESTIONS ASKED RETURN



Contact them tomorrow after 10.30am


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Contact them tomorrow after 10.30am



whom?
i have college and its sunday too,,,(yea no holidays for us)


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> whom?
> i have college and its sunday too,,,(yea no holidays for us)



Whaaaaat...


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Whaaaaat...



Whom should I call???


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Whom should I call???



Seller..duhh..!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Whaaaaat...



Here colleges are washing machines/dishwashers/ scan and print machine makers or robot makers or copy to usb drive and paste makers


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Seller..duhh..!!



No number is given anywhere
Seller is univercell from Maharashtra
Can't even find amazon contact number atleast


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> No number is given anywgerey



Check out bill.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Check out bill.



Checked already 
Odd....


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Checked already
> Odd....



Give me link from where you bought.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Give me link from where you bought.



Amazon.in - Buy Sony Xperia M (Single SIM, White) Online at Low Price in India | Sony Xperia M (Single SIM, White) Reviews & Ratings

Sold by UniverCell

NO QUESTIONS ASKED RETURN 
is available and free peickup by fedex? great!!!


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

U tried this


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> U tried this



done already but i feeling sad  .....
what to do now?

you sent me from XM...


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> done already but i feeling sad  .....
> what to do now?



Once u get your money back buy it locally


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Once u get your money back buy it locally



locally for 11.2K? impossible
in chennai it is 13.7k in poorvika mobiles


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> locally for 11.2K? impossible
> in chennai it is 13.7k in poorvika mobiles



Buy it..it will be more reliable.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 17, 2013)

The latest update is pretty useless, just that the status bar and On screen buttons are transparent.

This is what we are getting

```
Key enhancements expected to be seen on Xperia M (Single-SIM) with Android v4.1.2 Jelly Bean update:

Smoother user-Interface, bi-directional text and more language support
Multi-Windows multitasking ability with enable and disable options as well as introduction of new camera tools
Two home screen modes and new options for customising notification panel
Page Buddy and Google Now and other features like Direct Call, Smart Stay, and Pop-up play
 Ehancements in performance
```


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 17, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The latest update is pretty useless, just that the status bar and On screen buttons are transparent.
> 
> This is what we are getting
> 
> ...



Direct Call, *Smart Stay*, and Pop-up play
wgere in  xperia M?


----------



## beworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Anybody Please help for the solution of the AUTO FOCUS issue in Xperia M dual.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 18, 2013)

beworld said:


> Anybody Please help for the solution of the AUTO FOCUS issue in Xperia M dual.



i tried already with other apps but it is same like in the default camera applicaton

and there is sooo much noise in photos


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Direct Call, *Smart Stay*, and Pop-up play
> wgere in  xperia M?


So far all i am getting is transparent status bar and bottom buttons, thats all.

btw guys, i am having a problem. My Album app and Movies app cannot detect my SD card. I did everything like Clear data in Album from Settings>App 
I had this issue with Walkman app but for that i moved all my songs to Sounds folder and the Walkman app started detecting my mp3s but dunno whats wrong with Album and Movies app


----------



## sam1 (Nov 19, 2013)

does anyone know how to enable the "clear bass" feature in the walkman app in m dual?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 24, 2013)

My friend almost decided on *Sony M Dual* just need to know any major cons apart from app transfer of the phone before buying.
Is there any workaround for app transfer instead of rooting? 
Can Display improve after software update?

We are getting the phone from Snapdeal @12837 - 500 disc. = 12337. Just need to know the authenticity.
Sony Xperia M Dual Black: Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online - Snapdeal.com

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Ruben (Nov 26, 2013)

Do I need to unroot before updating to new firmware.If yes then how to unroot?
I m using framaroot


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 26, 2013)

didnt return my phone. now its fine somewhat


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 3, 2013)

So guys Does XM has a heating issue ? One of my friend reported heating after 25 min of use [not gaming]


----------



## lywyre (Dec 3, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> So guys Does XM has a heating issue ? One of my friend reported heating after 25 min of use [not gaming]



Yes, M does have heating issues and it is above average, so it would be counter productive adding an enclosed case.


----------



## geekyraj (Dec 11, 2013)

after 4 months of waiting for prices to come down, finally ordered XM(purple) from flipkart for Rs 11279/-. 
waiting eagerly.   
have some queries:
1. heard that update is availible for XM. are their any improvements. should I update it right after receiving it.
2. it uses micro sim.  I wanted to use its sim with micromax dongle too for internet.
3. suggest me which case and USB OTG should i buy with price. would also buy 8 Gb sandisk memory card class 10 from Nehru place.

being newbie I would not root or swap it if its not simple. as I am not going to install big games. small games would be sufficient for me. is there any one click rooting solution available for XM now??

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430046

is this method simple and safe. can't understand steps "B-busybox C-reboot" why they are needed? 
also what is this bootloader unlockeble problem? on this site its mentioned that anytime I can unroot it by repairing my phone with SUS. please someone explain all these things.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys post your XM heating experiences and the cause of heating


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 11, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys post your XM heating experiences and the cause of heating



yes it is a mini induction stove from day 1 NO---*from the time i switched it on....*
5 mins camera = hot
full brightness = hot
led on = hot
browsing 15min = hot
and more heating experiences are available



rajnishmall said:


> after 4 months of waiting for prices to come down, finally ordered XM(purple) from flipkart for Rs 11279/-.
> waiting eagerly.
> have some queries:
> 1. heard that update is availible for XM. are their any improvements. should I update it right after receiving it.
> ...



yes update it it is good
use mocro sim to sim converter tray
use ur phone itself as dongle


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello Guys, can anyone guide me to a safe method for rooting and swaping SD card in Xperia M ?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have dropped the idea to buy M ? due to  heat issue


----------



## lywyre (Dec 16, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> I have dropped the idea to buy M ? due to  heat issue



Wait a month and get the Gphone.


----------



## geekyraj (Dec 16, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Root method is the most common one. I used frameroot(gandalf). It takes approx 30 seconds and  3-4 taps to root, at the most.
> Its updated to latest firmware (the one which fixes blueish tinge in camera)
> Dont want to swap memories, too risky for me... many people managed it very well,but there are rare cases where people have soft bricked their phones...


hi mikael .. i just wanted to know is rooting with frameroot(gandalf) is sufficent for removing (preinstalled)apps like Sony Live.? on forum.xda-developers.com it says that  "its Half root u will be having reboot if u try to edit system app.." I don't wand to swap my SD. just want to uninstall unnecessary app.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 16, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> I have dropped the idea to buy M ? due to  heat issue



IT IS ONLY ON TOP PART
remaining part is okay
i have put S-line tpu case so only near the earpiece it gets hot
battery 50%+ with data on + few calls for  a day

screen great, no blueish tint


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2013)

rajnishmall said:


> hi mikael .. i just wanted to know is rooting with frameroot(gandalf) is sufficent for removing (preinstalled)apps like Sony Live.? on forum.xda-developers.com it says that  "its Half root u will be having reboot if u try to edit system app.." I don't wand to swap my SD. just want to uninstall unnecessary app.



You will gain nothing after removing it. Just freeze it to save RAM, nothing more.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jan 7, 2014)

just bought xperia M Dual.Please suggest me some good screen guard which available online at less price


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2014)

Roshan9415 said:


> just bought xperia M Dual.Please suggest me some good screen guard which available online at less price



online?
went to a local shop, got a "UN1QUE" brand scratchguard (150-200rs) and it is awesome and no scratches, would you believe it?
since 2 months


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

^^that is really unique


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

Cyanogenmod 11 on the way for Xperia M.. As of now, only some minor bugs remain.. everything else working NFC, Camera, GPS etc etc..
Ill install it as soon as it goes stable


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Cyanogenmod 11 on the way for Xperia M.. As of now, only some minor bugs remain.. everything else working NFC, Camera, GPS etc etc..
> Ill install it as soon as it goes stable



gooooody we got good dev support 

yea "un1que"


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2014)

^Yeah PecanCM himself working on it.. AFAIK, He is quite prominent in developing unofficial CM


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys please suggest me where I can buy nfc tag in less price for my sony xm.On ebay, price of  5piece of nfc tag is 400.

How much battery drain if I always on the NFC and GPS?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

The only downside for this phone is that it needs to charged after 1 day only where as Nokia phones need not be charged for even 2-3days.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 9, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The only downside for this phone is that it needs to charged after 1 day only where as Nokia phones need not be charged for even 2-3days.



lasted 1 day only everytime....yes true 
wifi kills battery, brightness kills battery.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jan 28, 2014)

Any one rooted thier xperia m??Rooting Guide


----------



## sksundram (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450265


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2014)

I have downloaded latest FTF file for Xperia M but its worldwide written so can I flash it or I will need India Specific FTF?


----------



## vikash (Feb 13, 2014)

Planning to sell my Sony Xperia M. Booked Moto G in flipkart. It will take at least 20 days. 
*-Is it a smart decision? *


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

vikash said:


> Planning to sell my Sony Xperia M. Booked Moto G in flipkart. It will take at least 20 days.
> *-Is it a smart decision? *



Yea


----------



## funskar (Feb 13, 2014)

My friend's xperia m unable to recognize samsung 32gb class 10 card..
Any solution..
Card works perfect on pc,s3,s4,l920
And that xperia m recognizes toshiba 8gb which my frnd is using


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

vikash said:


> Planning to sell my Sony Xperia M. Booked Moto G in flipkart. It will take at least 20 days.
> *-Is it a smart decision? *



Depends on how old is your Xperia M is & how much your Xperia M is going for ..If the difference is high, i wouldn't recommend it..
MotoG is definately much better than Xperia M, but its not a very big upgrade..

Its like .. upgrading from Pulsar 180 to Pulsar 200, or Discover 100 to Discover 125..or Hyundai i10 to i20 ..
Its definately an upgrade for sure, but the question is was it worth it ? ( imo, if the Xperia M is going for about 10k, its a smart decision to replace it )


----------



## vikash (Feb 13, 2014)

Sold it!!! 
I bought my XM single on 21 Sept so 7 months warranty was left.
@ *Rs 12400 + Rs 500 microSD*
Sold it at *Rs 9500*.....(phone + 8GB sandisk Class 10 microSD + case)

*Was it a fair deal??* Just to feel satisfied as it cannot be undone 

Still a SONY fan, and I miss my phone already 
And there is a long waiting queue for Moto G and no more freebies and offers. So Rs 13999 Moto G, what are your opinion, guys??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll say hold your horses for Xperia L refresh. That will surely be a worthy upgrade. And since moto G is no sooner coming to stock, wait game here, can yield good results.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2014)

*forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2534187&d=1390481404
boom


----------



## geekyraj (Mar 11, 2014)

Official Android 4.3 Jelly Bean update for Sony Xperia M may be released soon. source


----------



## jonty (Mar 14, 2014)

well i'm using transcend class10 32gb on my xperia m and works flawlessly....still try formatting the card into FAT32 using your computer.....btw sony smartphones like discarding high capacity class10 cards and xperia z is a good example...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 14, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'll say hold your horses for Xperia L refresh. That will surely be a worthy upgrade. And since moto G is no sooner coming to stock, wait game here, can yield good results.



The new Xperia L does not even have a trace on the internet. How can you tell someone to "wait" for a ghost product. Its almost like saying "dont buy iPhone 5S the iPhone 6 is gonna come out this year".
And seeing how the Xperia M2 turned out, i have very low hopes for whatever the refreshed Xperia L will turn out to be.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The new Xperia L does not even have a trace on the internet. How can you tell someone to "wait" for a ghost product. Its almost like saying "dont buy iPhone 5S the iPhone 6 is gonna come out this year".
> And seeing how the Xperia M2 turned out, i have very low hopes for whatever the refreshed Xperia L will turn out to be.



Well, amid the hype I expected it to come out but it doesn't seems to be so, apparently.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2014)

Xperia M gets 4.3 Update, 
Camera enhancements, better UI and Burst mode and a bunch of other stuff.. downloading right away


----------



## rish1 (Mar 31, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The new Xperia L does not even have a trace on the internet. How can you tell someone to "wait" for a ghost product. Its almost like saying "dont buy iPhone 5S the iPhone 6 is gonna come out this year".
> And seeing how the Xperia M2 turned out, i have very low hopes for whatever the refreshed Xperia L will turn out to be.



I think xperia m2 is actually l refresh.. they changed it to m2 because xperia M was way more popular and had dual version.. 

the successor to xperia m will launch in august with snapdragon 610 if they price it at around 20k or with snapdragon 410 if they price it at 12-13k.. screen size would be 4.5 I guess AnD hopefully 1.5gb RAM atleast

my bet is on 
snapdragon 410 cortex A53 quad core  to keep price low


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2014)

Update is rolling out now


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Screenshot_2014-04-01-14-53-17.png
UPDATE has made the phone extremely lag free and snappy.. Apps open and close very fast


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2014)

Is 4.3 available for C1904 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2014)

I use C1904 only, I flashed C1905 ROM.. just take a backup and flash it


----------



## Arnav (Apr 2, 2014)

Its a great phone...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I use C1904 only, I flashed C1905 ROM.. just take a backup and flash it


isn't officially available for C1904?
FTF

any compatibility issues?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

nothing, everything perfectly working
I think official C1904 update has launched by now anyway


----------



## Ruben (Apr 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> nothing, everything perfectly working
> I think official C1904 update has launched by now anyway



Still no notification for the update.Refreshing my update centre everyday


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Apr 6, 2014)

Ruben said:


> Still no notification for the update.Refreshing my update centre everyday



Me too. Seems like u need to update the Update Center and to the 15.1.C.2.8 before getting the 4.3 JB upgrade using official means. Only 1 user has confirmed this. Still not confirmed by many that u need to update to 15.1.C.2.8 for getting the latest firmware 15.4.A.0.23. 

I haven't updated to 15.1.C.2.8 yet becoz many users have complained of lower volume in calls after this update. Would like to skip this update. 

Any idea how is the battery life after the 4.3 update?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it wise to buy Sony Xperia M Dual now and can i install Games in SD card and play from there itself???


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 18, 2014)

saturdayniteguy said:


> Me too. Seems like u need to update the Update Center and to the 15.1.C.2.8 before getting the 4.3 JB upgrade using official means. Only 1 user has confirmed this. Still not confirmed by many that u need to update to 15.1.C.2.8 for getting the latest firmware 15.4.A.0.23.
> 
> I haven't updated to 15.1.C.2.8 yet becoz many users have complained of lower volume in calls after this update. Would like to skip this update.
> 
> Any idea how is the battery life after the 4.3 update?



Got 4.3 after updating that update center- app with a new apk(from a comment on Xperia blog) OTA

Phone lags a bit but ok as it is like fluid flowing...
Battery didnt test still


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Apr 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Got 4.3 after updating that update center- app with a new apk(from a comment on Xperia blog) OTA
> 
> Phone lags a bit but ok as it is like fluid flowing...
> Battery didnt test still




Thanks dude,after updating the Update Centre,i finally got the update 
Downloading Now


----------



## beworld (May 23, 2014)

Hi,
anyone has updated to 4.3 for xm dual C2004 ...?
what's new...?

I have 4.2 with rooted, so could i go for 4.3 ...?

Please advice.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

if you have 4.2, then you should first backup the TA partition before upgrading to 4.3.. As of now, there are no root methods in 4.3 with locked bootloader..


----------



## beworld (May 24, 2014)

I have rooted the 4.2 will the backup TA work now ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

Yes, just search the XDA forums please


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2014)

Using official Cyanogenmod 11
Extremely fast and snappy, there's absolutely no hint of lag, even after installing tonnes of apps..
Do check it out asap


----------



## geekyraj (Jul 28, 2014)

I accidentally broke my screen into pieces.   just asking, can I get it repaired under Warranty? otherwise how much it would cost to me.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Physical damage is not covered under warranty. You may have to pay for it.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 29, 2014)

rajnishmall said:


> I accidentally broke my screen into pieces.   just asking, can I get it repaired under Warranty? otherwise how much it would cost to me.



How??? lcd + digitizer?


----------



## Dastan (Aug 24, 2014)

Didn't realize we had such a thread here on digit. Anyone using cm11, can you please tell me how to make mass storage mode work. Cm is quite stable, fast and awesome but this little problem is only thing buggin me


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2014)

mass storage ? Idk but i swapped internal with external, but in cm11, you cannot access internal 2 gb memory if you do so..  i can easily connect to PC to transfer file to both but internal memory will be unreadable in phone

tha paths :
external \device\storage\sdcard
internal \device\storage\sdcard\0


----------



## Dastan (Aug 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> mass storage ? Idk but i swapped internal with external, but in cm11, you cannot access internal 2 gb memory if you do so..  i can easily connect to PC to transfer file to both but internal memory will be unreadable in phone
> 
> tha paths :
> external \device\storage\sdcard
> internal \device\storage\sdcard\0



Oh i see, but why have you swapped the internal and external? I am on fxp 333 build right now i can acess both internal and external when connected as media transfer device but mass storage mode doesn't work.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2014)

[DS&SS]swap sd card on 4.2/4.3/4.4 (UB) â€¦ | Sony Xperia M | XDA Forum

use this to swap


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi can u tell me in Cm11 Direct network 3g calling is pissible or not?
Currently we can not direct network calling in xperia m m dual stock rom.
Pls tell me?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by network 3g calling..
Do you mean Native 3G video calling ? if so, NO, its impossible to get that without a special 3g video calling embedded chip .. Android doesnt officially support but some manufacturers have their built in (most samsung android phones have this)


----------

